# Anyone testing around 24th Jan?



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, well what I thought would be impossible has very much happened and I am counting and thanking my lucky stars.

bit of a back story:

irregular cycles (50+ days) - referred to a Gyne, was put on clomid, 2nd successful round (clomid brough my cycle length to 37 then what would have been 34 if I hadn't fallen pregnant), lost my cupcake at 8 weeks 2 days on 13th dec and have been worrying ever since when\if I'd ov again.

so thought I'd been getting a few positives over the past 10 days or so and I got to a day where I wasn't gonna test but out of habit I did and got a super dark OPK, my chart says I'm 3dpo but I'm only 2. So will be testing around 23rd\24th Jan - anyone want to buddy up?


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi Tanzibar83,

I plan on testing around 23/24th Jan (if AF doesn't show up before then and I can resist earlier testing.....!!)

My back story:

I always have had regular 30 day cycles. Came off birth control in Aug 2010 and got pregnant in Oct 2011. Lost the baby on 21st Dec 2011 (had ERPC) - Thought I was between 10-11 weeks, but scan showed baby had no heartbeat and had died at 7-8 weeks.

I got a positive OPK on 8th Jan. I've been doing OPK's since April 2011 - I always got a positive, but could never seem to catch that egg!! So frustrating. 

I feel lucky that I have no known fertility problems - but it drove me near to insane when I still couldn't fall pregnant (I know my TTC time pales in comparison to some ladies trying).

I am determined not to test early and become a HPT addict again!

Fingers crossed that we both get our positives - only 11 days to go... Good luck! xx


----------



## KTJ006

Hi ladies! Would love to buddy up with you both. I could technically test on the 23rd since that's when my AF is due. Not sure I want to test right then, or if I want to wait it out a few more days after that point. I'm taking it a day at a time!

We've been TTC since June, became pregnant in October, and had a MC on Thanksgiving. We decided to wait 1 full cycle since we started TTC again. I OV on the 10th and am now 3 DPO. Getting a BFP would be absolutely amazing, but I think my main fear is something happening again later on. It was a horrible experience and I wouldn't wish that upon anyone.

Anyhoot - baby dust to you ladies! Here's hoping we have some fabulous news to share in the next few weeks!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Excellent, Hey MrsMauri, sorry to hear about your little nipper :hugs:

It's great you don't really have any obstacles, your egg is a little sneaky bugger but it will definately be caught once again :)

Hey KTJ006 I know what you mean about it happening again, the only thought I have about that is, I have to accept it otherwise it'll never happen for hubby and I.

fabulous news here we come !!!!


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi KTJ006, so sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel - Im desperate to be pregnant again - but at the same time so terrified that something will go wrong - it feels so strange, wanting something so bad, and being scared at the same time. Hopefully we will all get our BFPs and everything will go smoothly this time.

My hospital did say that they would offer me earlier scans if/when I get pregnant again to try and keep my mind at ease - I'm going to try and focus on that when I get my BFP. 

Good luck and stay positive!


----------



## MrsMauri

Thanks Tanzibar83, Sorry about your loss too.

I must be one of those people who's eggs have the shorter life span! 

I agree - good news here we come!


----------



## KTJ006

MrsM: That's great about your hospital tracking things earlier. It would definitely put me at ease. I will have to inquire about that when I get to that point (hopefully soon!). 

I am one of those people that will test and test and test. "Got a positive pregnancy test? Woohoo! Test about 10 more times later." "Got a negative pregnancy test? Test every day until AF arrives." I can't imagine how much I've spent on pregnancy tests at this point, but it's all worth it! With both times I've been pregnant, I've ALWAYS had implantation bleeding for about 2 weeks. It popped up a few days before AF was supposed to arrive, so we shall see this time around. Here's hoping!

So where are you ladies from? I am finding there are people from all over the place on these boards - it's so neat!


----------



## MrsMauri

KT - I was a test-o-holic the first time round. Like you - I'd do loads and I spent a fortune on them. I have swore this time I'll be different.... we shall see if it lasts though! Luckily I have none in the house to tempt me, I just need to resist buying any now! I'm from the UK xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

KT - I'm from the UK like MrsMauri. 

Must admit the day I found out I was pregnant I did tonnes of test and decided to test every day for about 20 days after, didn't care how much it costs, it's like seeing baby with every bfp.

Where you from kt?


----------



## KTJ006

I'm from the US! It's very cold today - Am grateful it's Friday and a long weekend off for me! :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

I am testing on the 23rd too! We lost our little man at full term a few months ago and this is our first month officially TTC. We are so excited and anxious. We don't use OPKs or anything as I have always experienced ovulation pain...That is how we got pregnant with RJ without any problem. Good luck to you all!

Are any of you having any symptoms? I am going crazy trying not to think to much about every twinge, headache, etc. :)

I am from Canada!


----------



## Tanzibar83

It's freezing in the UK today too - Yay for synchronised weather! I'd happily make permenant switchies :)

Hi Krippy, how long did it take for your body to recover? :hugs:

ooo symptoms. Trying hard not to think about them but it's impossible! this is my first ovulation since the loss, my nipples are sore and general I feel quite lethargic. I can't imagine not getting a bfn this time round, just got a nagging feeling my wishes will come true once again :D

What about you?


----------



## Krippy

We would have been trying right away but I had some thyroid irregularities. I had major tearing from you know what to my you know what but I had my stitches out by 1 1/2 weeks after birth and ready to go at 4 weeks post partum! My doctor was amazed at how fast I healed! Our son was quite large...9 pounds 10 ounces and I gained 75 pounds but I lost 60 pounds in 9 weeks due to my overactive thyroid and I have been feeling great the last 4 weeks which led us to the decision to TTC.

I have been feeling exhausted, tingly breasts, pinches in sides and slight cramping in uterus, slight headaches, and ridiculous dreams! Might also be looking too much into everything so I just trying the stay calm and relax and let what will be, be. :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooooo the tearing sounds nasty but like your doc, I'm also amazed you're a fast healer, makes it a little bit better doesn't it? did you name you little boy?


The thyroid issues sound a nightmare have you been put on any medication for it? do you think you'll be doing some sneaky tests before the 23rd? depending on how I feel and what symptoms make a return I may do ;)


----------



## Tanzibar83

ignore the naming question, just seen your signature!


----------



## Krippy

I am not sure about the sneaky tests...I don't want to be too disappointed. No meds for the thyroid seems to be leveling out by itself which tends to happen with Post partum thyroiditis...hoping that is what I hope I have as I get tests back on the 1st of Feb.

We named our little man Richard James (RJ) after my father who passed away in May 2010. Makes us feel better to think that they are together.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Awww thats a beautiful name, I prefer traditional names, there's just some thing infinate and lovely about it. If I have a girl I want to name her Vera. 

Do you have any boy\girls lined up for the next baby, xxxx


----------



## MrsMauri

Welcome Krippy - so sorry for the loss of your little man xx. Ive got my fingers crossed for you a BFP.

Tanzibar83 - Your symptoms sound good - When I got pregnant last time sore nipples was my first major symptom. Vera is a beautiful name, hopefully she is on her way!

This is our month Ladiesl! xx


----------



## Krippy

Next babes we have Raif or Basil for a boy and Hazel and Zahra for a girl. My husband is muslim and east indian and I am christian and white so we really had a hard time agreeing on names that fit both of our cultures.

I love older names too...Rose and Ruby are two of my favourites but DH doesn't like them at all! ;)


----------



## KTJ006

Have never been to the UK but would love to visit if it didn't mean being on a plane for hours! Absolutely hate flying but the ironic thing is I do it all the time for my job. Funny how that happens...

Welcome, Krippy! So sorry for your loss. My good friend went through something similar at full term. I cannot imagine. Absolutely love the name and yes, they are together watching over you! You are a strong lady!!

No symtpoms for me yet. Though I never got any the first 2 times except for implantation bleeding which always puts me on edge. Once my AF was overdue, I would get some bloat which is always lovely :shock:

FXd for everyone :thumbup: We are going to have a FABULOUS month!


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi - how is everyone doing?

I reckon I'm 6DPO today - its a good job I have no HPT's in the house or I think I would have broke and pee'd on one!!! Which would have been a BFN as its too soon and it would have made me miserable all day! 

I hate the TWW so much - it really does make me go a tad crazy! I don't know how I will stay sane (and resist a HPT) until the 23rd/24th!


----------



## Krippy

Doing well! Power is out in our neighbourhood due to a car accident...thank goodness fo phones and radio with batteries.
Only symptoms I have are sore bbs, vivid dreams, and stuffed nose...a few twinges in my hips and stomach. The only I remember from last time is the stuffed nose and dreams. Hoping that it is good news! :)
How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## KTJ006

*MrsM*: Right there with ya. I was at the grocery store this morning and had to go down the toothpaste aisle. Low and behold the HPTs were staring me in the eye. I looked at them for a minute then decided to just walk away. It's way too early for me and I know I would just be disappointed. The wait it horrible! ](*,)

*Krippy*: symptoms sound good! I never did get the vivid dreams but have heard some women have some crazy ones. :wacko:

I made Magnolia cupcakes this morning to pass some time. Magnolia's is a bakery in New York City that I'm in love with. I don't live at all close to it so making trips there is hard to come by...maybe once or twice a year. Figured the next best thing would be to try my hand at baking some of their goodies! Wish I had a picture to upload - they turned out yummy! It is coooold here again so we are staying inside. :coffee: Hope you ladies are having a great weekend!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey MrsMauri - well woke up this morning feeling horny, so I'm 4dpo, so less than 10 days til testing day, yay!!!!

which hpt's will you be using? have you got frers? come on you can do it, save testing til at least the 20th Jan :)

Oh Krippy, hope whoever was in the car accident wasn't badly hurt.

KT - Yay you held back the urge to stock up on hpt's :hugs: mmmm magnolia cupcakes sound extremely tasty, I want some! hehe


Been to view some houses nearby (we rent currently) and we fell in love with this one that has a beautiful view of some fields, ah lush! we put in an offer and it's been accepted :yipee: so going to the mortgage advisor on Monday to secure it all and hope to move in March! 

This time last month I was rock bottom, crying at losing my cupcake, today however I feel a little bit happier with life. Nothing would please me more if we secured the house on Monday then went and got a BFP a week later, my dreams would have come true <3


----------



## KTJ006

That is awesome about the house, Tanz!! That's such a good thing when you immediately fall in love with something...that's when you know it's going to be HOME!!! The view sounds gorgeous...I always tell my DH I would love to live at the top of a mountain with a great view. FXd everything goes well for you on Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oooo a mountain view just sounds breath taking!

oh Magnolia's bakery have an online shop :D - bet the delivery charges to the UK are sky high though. God I'm just drooling over them. So do you like doing a lot of baking?


----------



## KTJ006

Loooove to cook and bake! Both my Mom and Dad cooked/baked all the time, so it's in my nature I guess :cake: My Dad has about 15 years worth of cooking magazines all saved in a box. It's really neat. Trends change but good recipes always remain the same! Wish I could do it more of it, but work gets in the way...guess that's what weekends are for! 

They are crazy to ship - just shipping to me (and I'm in the US) it would cost me $52 for only 12 cupcakes...yikes! They have to ship overnight in order to guarantee it fresh. I looked the recipe up online. If you do a search for "Magnolia's Vanilla Cupcakes" you can find the exact recipe. It's not 100% the real thing, but it's unbelievably good! :smug:


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi Everyone

Tanzibar83 - I'll just be getting some cheap hpt's, but if I get a positive I'll confirm it with an expensive brand like clearblue!! I dont know what 'frers' means - sorry, Im new to all this and Im just trying to work out the meanings of stuff as I go along! I've resisted testing anyway - went for a really long walk and kept busy till the shops shut so I couldnt be tempted to buy any HPT's!

Your new home sounds gorgeous - and just what you need to look forward too! Keep us updated on it! I hope there is plenty of room in it for all your future babies! xx

Krippy - I've heard vivid dreams is a good sign too! I hope your powers back on! x

KT - You've got the right idea about keeping busy. I'm not into baking at all - but in my last 2WW (the one where I got pregnant), I couldn't stop making cup cakes - maybe its a symptom LOL!!!

Take care ladies x


----------



## KTJ006

These abbreviations are taking some time for me to get used too, MrsM! I keep having to look at the abbreviations page (click "Site Map" at the top, then click on the third link called "BabyandBump Lingo & Abbreviations"). FRER = First response early result

Love clearblue easy! We invested in the CBFM. This was my first cycle using it, so here's hoping it works! Heard such good reviews about it. I've never tried charting or doing OPKs so I haven't the slightest idea how those work. They seem very time intensive! :wacko:

You ladies have a great night. We just got back from dinner and are going to relax for the night. It's still incredibly cold!! Going to start the fire and watch a movie...:thumbup:


----------



## Missy_wear

Hey there I'm right there with you. 2 years married,off birth controle july 2010 , ttc since aug 2011 . Fell pregnant oct 15 ,at 8 weeks I started bleeding after a emergency room visit showing a 6 week embryo with heart beat had misc the next day , was really hard :( . I had a pos Opt the 13 14 jan and we have tried both days now, I am thinking its time to play the waiting game . I always get impatient and test early ! I think it's safe to test 27 or 28 we should def be ttc buddy's !


----------



## Tanzibar83

I can't fault the First Response tests MrsMauri, if you ever see some on offer or nice and cheap I'd invest in some definately :)

KT - will give those cakes a go, hubby is usually the one dominating the kitchen, I think it's time to get my territory back, hehe!

Missy_wear - :hugs: good luck with your testing, are you checking for symptoms or are you trying not to do that this time round?


----------



## MrsMauri

KT - I bought a CBFM. I used it once and it was the cycle I got pregnant! I'm getting mine back out this month if I get a BFN. Let me know how you get on with yours. 

Welcome Missywear - So sorry for your loss xx

Tanzi - Is the 'frers' the actual brand, and what prices am I looking at?? because I think I'll be keeping my eye out for some.

Hope everyone is well and feeling positive today!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

The brand is First Response (Early response) if you walk into a superdrug they are in a pink box, some people prefer pink dye tests to blue ones like clearblue as they're more reliable (something to do with the colour of the dye - not sure exactly) - but I've found out over the past few months that every now again superdrug in particular will do a BOGOF, so you pay £10.99 for a box of 2, and you'll get another box free. 

Another tidbit - I saw at a boots nearby a box of 5 FRER tests and they were on buy one get one half price but they were £19.99, so essentially for £30 you get 10 tests. I've done some digging around on the internet and cannot find anywhere else that sells them in packs of 5 ><

If you don't want to pay that much you can buy a single pack of 2 any time of the year from amazon for something like £6.49 :)

I want nothing more for 4:30pm tomorrow to get here to get the stuff sorted out with the house, I think once it's set in stone we're having it I'll stop worrying :)


----------



## MrsMauri

Thanks for that info Tanzi - I think I'll pay superdrug and boots a visit nearer to the 24th and invest (I know if I buy them now they will all be used up by then, so Im best waiting!).

You will have to let us know how tomorrow evening goes for you - I hope everything with the house goes smooth! How far in the process are you - would you be getting your keys anytime soon? A move is so exciting - and hopefully if your thinking about that it will take your mind off TTC. Alot of people on here say as soon as they stop thinking about it it happens!


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'll keep my eyes out on this end and keep you updated with the BOGOF offers at superdrug :)

To be honest we're not that far along at all. We went to view the house yesterday, put an offer in to the woman there and then which she accepted, phoned her estate agent who wants us to come in tomorrow to make sure we can afford it. Just hope no one swoops in last minute :S

They won't be moving out til March which gives us plenty of time to tell our landlord, have a clear out, get things switched over etc. Do you rent or have you got a house? xxx


----------



## MrsMauri

If the woman accepted the offer and the estate agent know about it - they shouldn't even let anyone else view it now - it should be classed as 'under offer/sold'! I know what you mean though - I'd be stressing about the exact same thing - you just want that confirmation that its yours and no one else's! 

I have a house with my husband - Its the perfect house for kids. We have a garden and 2 spare bedrooms. I made the mistake of decorating the small room (nursery) as soon as I started TTC (I was sooo nieve about how long it could take) - I cant believe Its still stood there empty! We just did it out cream - then when I get preggers we are going to find out if its a boy or a girl and get pink or blue accessories (curtains, bedding etc) and the furniture. If I could go back in time, I wouldnt have done it - because its a bit of a constant reminder!

Whats your new house like?


----------



## KTJ006

*Missy *- WELCOME!! So sorry you've had a hard journey as well. 2012 is a new year and it's going to be wonderful for all of us! So glad we have such great ladies to share our experiences with and get some needed support!

*Tanzi *- If you make the cupcakes let me know! Interested in how they turn out for you. That recipe makes QUITE a bit - we are giving some away today because we just can't eat them all! They are wonderful! SO excited for you about the house - please keep us updated. We fell in love with our house the second we saw it - similar as you. When you know, you know right? FXd for you - everything will work out!

*MrsM*: SO glad you had a good experience with the CBFM. It was an investment, but I had NO clue what my cycles would do post miscarriage, so I wanted to depend on something. So far, so good. I do have a question on it: do you really need to continue to test after you've reached your peak? I peaked on CD18 - am now on CD24 and it's still continuing to tell me to test. I read somewhere else online that the monitor is programmed to have you test in batches of 10. So it will keep asking you to test until you reach that limit, regardless of whether you've reached your peak or not. Just want to make sure that's right. Otherwise, that's A LOT of sticks! I was going to call the company but haven't yet. I am almost out of sticks and debating whether I should invest in more. If I don't get a BFP this time around, I will definitely need more. The thing is, I can't wait until I get a BFP or BFN to order them...I would need to do it before so they can arrive in time. Booo. Looks like I will probably be ordering more. This is the one time I would say I hope that money goes to waste and I don't need them!! :wacko:


----------



## KTJ006

Ladies...this is going to sound like a ranting post, so sorry. Feel free to skip over it if you'd like. I was just flipping through facebook and it seems as if EVERYONE is pregnant!! What I don't understand, is why does it come so easy to some people? Why do some people never have to experience loss and heartache and others go through it over and over? I truly don't understand it and try not to get myself worked up over it, but it always does. I'm sorry if I sound like a horrible person, but it's just so hard to see people wanting something so bad, but continually being disappointed. I just have to keep remembering and telling myself that there IS a plan out there for everyone! We may not understand it today, but one day we will. Thanks ladies...


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi KT! 

I've just checked my left over test sticks and there is 10 left out of a box of 20 - so yeah, I think it must test you for at least 10 days. I carried on testing after my peak (I got 2 peak days in a row) - I think its supposed to record your results and then after 3 cycles it then reduces the number of tests you need if your cycles are similar (As I only used it once though - I cant give you a guarantee that it actually does that!). 

If this helps - With mine I BD'd on my last day of high and my second day of peak and got my BFP - I'll be doing the same next month if I don't get my BFP this month. 

To be fair, I am super regular and it didn't tell me anything surprising (I got my peak when I would normally get a positive OPK/knew I was ovulating) - I did however find that the high days and peak days made me more aware of when would be the best times to BD and I did change it up that month and not BD as much as usual. (I would normally try for once every day around my ovulation time - and a couple of months we tried twice a day to try and catch my egg, still with no luck!)

Re: your later post - you are not a horrible person, these are normal feelings (I get them all the time)! I know what you mean about it coming so easy to people - they just seem to get pregnant with the blink of an eye! I dont think people who have never had a m/c or who have never struggled to get pregnant will ever understand how it makes us who have feel.

The one that always gets to me is that me and my husband have no fertility issues at all (we've been checked), I have regular periods, we are young(ish!), fit, healthy, no weight issues, dont smoke and we still couldnt get pregnant! (And when we finally did, :( I lost the baby)! It drives me insane that every month I know there is a little egg there ready and waiting but I never catch it! 

I tend to avoid FB at all costs these days - I just dont log on. I decided I would just log on here instead because everyone is in the same position and understands what you are going through - So if you ever have an off day, just put up your thoughts and I'll get back to you at some point (I tend to log on at least once a day - I think it might be my new addiction to replace doing HPT's!)

Take care xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

MrsMauri - :hugs: but at least it's been done now, least when you're pregnant you'll be able to put your feet up and flick through the home catalogues at the boy\girl accessories :)

so the house we viewed is right at the end of a cul-de-sac so barely anyone will pass there which is a bonus. It's got 3 bedrooms, a bathroom with shower\bath, wardrobes built into the walls which gives us more space at the end of the day! the lounge opens through to the dining room but then at the end of that is a conservatory which is bigger than the dining room. The current owners said they like to sometimes switch the dinner table into the conservatory if they have friends round, etc. The garden isn't that massive but the field it looks out onto makes up it! it's a public one too so I bet it's lovely to sit on the decking in summer and watch the world go by :)

the 2nd biggest bedroom will be the nursery and it's already got winnie the pooh wallpaper up but as soon as we're in there I'll want to spruce it up!!!

KT - I'll get some pics up if they turn out successfully :D

I did invest in the CBFM but it didnt work with the irregular cycles, if I remember rightly though you can either just follow what the screen says each day or if you're on a budget just stop testing once you've got your peak. Do you have the manual still? I have a digital PDF version if you want me to send it across?

:hugs: I understand about feeling the odd one out, it feels as if sometimes the whole world is either pregnant or are already parents. A friend of mine (who is already a mum) told me she was planning on having a kid in 2011, this was the time I also started TTC, and guess who got all the luck? she did, what did I get? stress :(

You're not a horrible person at all, it's very natural to think that, I found that be eliminating all stressful situations (hiding everyone on my FB, blocking all newspaper websites, severing ties with friends who are already mothers) really helped me focus on my own goals. It really is amazing how much easier it becomes. I know it sounds harsh but at this moment in time, as someone who's gone through a loss after a long hard grueling journey to get there, the last thing I want to hear is someone is pregnant with no. 3 or 4 and for them it was a piece of cake.

You should try it, make a list of things that get you annoyed and do everything you can to minimise the stress :hugs:

it's been 7 days since I blocked all the newspaper websites and I don't miss reading one bit of it, I don't even know why I was so keen to read the celebrity sections ><


----------



## Krippy

Hope you all are having a great Sunday so far! It finally snowed here and it is beautiful! :)

Went out for supper with the girls from my pregnancy group. It was a lot of fun to go out and just feel normal again. Lots of good girl talk! ;)

Also pretty sure I am having implantation cramps right now and had hip pain all day today. I had them with RJ so strong that I thought for sure I was getting my period and had counted myself out for that month and low and behold there I was preggo. Don't want to jinx myself but...Fingers crossed I am not imagining all of this and we have a rainbow baby inside! I will be surprised if I get a BFN this month but don't worry I will be ok if I don't...It is just a feeling and they say sometimes you know but hey I could be wrong and on to the next month right? 

You are definitely not a horrible person! I actually get angry at people I know who I have had healthy babies...It is crazy because I would never wish what I went through on anyone but I always say why them and not us? What did we do to have this tragedy happen to us? Grief works in funny ways and you just have to go with the flow of it. That is what I have learned anyway.

Sending Baby Dust and positive thoughts all your way!


----------



## MrsMauri

Wow Tanzi - that new house sounds divine! I bet you cant wait to get in - it sounds fantastic for entertaining! The decking to sit out on with the views over the fields sounds awesome.

And plenty of room for babies - the fact that there is already a nursery is maybe a sign...!! 

I hope all goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo implantation cramps, I so hope you're right there Krippy, heck if you are you'll be able to save a fortune on pregnancy tests for future babies right? ;)

Glad you had fun with your friends, I hope it won't be long before you feel 100% again :)

I'm like yourself, think I had implantation cramps myself today (although I'm only 5dpo), it was like a throbbing\crampy sensation on the right hand side which was then followed by hip pain. I've no desire to test though which is weird, think after all the BFN's I'd just rather stick it out a bit longer :)


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi Krippy - Thats great news on the implantation cramps!! 

Fingers crossed for BFP's all round!!!!


----------



## KTJ006

*Krippy*: That is AWESOME news!! Defintiely keep us posted...but it all sounds good! Awesome that you got to go out last night with some great people. Girl talk always makes things better! Oh, and I am definitely jealous about all this snow talk! It's just super cold here, but no snow :nope: If it's this cold, it needs to snow! I might just have you send some of it my way. Have you ever made snow cream? My DH and I always joke about how we want to move to Canada...it's so beautiful (and it doesn't hurt that there are much better benefits for mothers on maternity leave!). Keeping my FXd for you!! 

*Tanzi*: you are right there along with me in being 5DPO. I'm not as anxious to test this time around too. A coupon just popped up in our paper this morning for $1 off a HPT. Thought that was interesting...maybe it's a sign LoL. I agree with MrsM - your house sounds perfect for entertaining. I love Winnie the Pooh...brings back childhood memories! O:)

*MrsM*: THANKS for the CBFM info. I was in a store earlier today and saw that they did carry the sticks, but they were incredibly expensive!! So much more than ordering them online. I think I might hold off and see what happens once I test, then break down and pay the extra $$ for them at the store if it's needed (hopefully not!)

Have a WONDERFUL Sunday everyone! We're off to have dinner at my parents.


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi - how is everyone doing today? :hugs:

Has anyone had any more symptoms? 

I'm not getting any at all, so I'm starting to worry that I've missed the egg again :cry:! I reckon I'm 8DPO today. Roll on next week!


----------



## KTJ006

No symptoms here...I'm beginning to think the same as well :cry: We shall see. FX for everyone...hopefully one of us will see a :bfp: in the next week or so!


----------



## Krippy

Just tired and lots of dreams. Cramps are still there just getting a little lighter...Hoping for the best! :) 

How is everyone doing today? We have lots of snow here today! So beautiful!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Krippy, hope you don't get snowed in!!!

I'm doing well today thanks MrsMauri - spoke to the financial advisor who's happy we can afford the house and also got a solicitor so I guess the ball is rolling nice and steady now :)

just wish for a lottery win so I can quit my job!

Here's a question for you ladies, what do you do for a living? I work in IT, I'm an engineer, but am tired of working in an office, wish I could just be a house mum :)


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi everyone,

KT - Im hoping our symptoms will show up in the next few days - fingers crossed!

Krippy - Glad to hear your symptoms are still stong!! Its all good signs!

Tanzi - So pleased everything went well with the Financial Advisor, you'll be in the new house before you know it!

I work in an office too - Its quite hard because I work with a load of ladies who are lovely, but they all have young kids/babies. Even the few older ladies have really young grandkids - so that all I hear about all day, every day!


----------



## KTJ006

I have horrible back pain...I gave the house a good vaccum and must have pulled something. Currently laying in bed with a heating pad! I'm afraid to take anything because I don't want to 'hurt' anything that might be going on down there. :nope: Dr. Oz is on - I've never watched one of his shows but it's interesting...they are talking about how addicting processed foods are.

Glad things are going well *Tanzi*! You will have to post pictures once things are final! 

I'm a Marketing and Merchandising Manager. I mainly work in an office, but travel at times for photoshoots and meeting with vendors. I think I would love the job better if I was single and had no kids. I have always told my DH that I would love to stay at home and raise the kids. It would be the hardest job ever, but so rewarding. I always feel guilty about going to work everyday and leaving my DD. :baby:


----------



## AKmommy81

Hello...I plan to test about the 24/25th if I can resist testing early. It's always a struggle since I have a stock of tests one of my girlfriends sent me when I didn't have the money on hand to order any.lol

I lost my lil Peanut July 13th at just under 11wks. It was a suprise pregnancy since we weren't ttc, but we took a couple months to heal (and I let nature takes its course w/ the MC) and deal with things with the 2 lil girls we have (1 girl each, they're 6 months apart) because they & his mom took it harder then we did almost. He's an only child, so his daughter is her only grandchild....they didn't wish to have anymore kids after loosing his lil sister mid-pregnancy so us going thru it was a tough blow for her because she felt she was reliving her loss. I can understand that, wasn't no easy task for me either since I got the shitty news alone because he had to work.This is also my 3rd MC.


----------



## KTJ006

Hello ladies!! How are we feeling today? 

AKmom: WELCOME! So sorry for your loss. Here's hoping you get some good news on the testing coming up! The wait is what is horrible, huh? Where are you from? 

AFM - my back is still hurting like crazy. :cry: I don't know what the heck I did, but it's probably the worst pain I felt in a while! I have to walk hunched over...the people at work love it. Oy. No preggo symptoms for me. I figure if things happen like last time and I am pregnant, I won't see any implantation bleeding until sometime this weekend/next week. Once that happens, I will probably test. We'll see! My gut is telling me AF is on the way, but hopefully I am proven wrong!


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi everyone!

Welcome AKmommy - so sorry for your loss, you are one brave lady going through it on your own xx. Do you have any symptoms?

KT - Hope your back starts getting better soon - it sounds like you are in agony!!! Will you keep us updated on what happens with the implantation bleeding?

I still have no symptoms, which Im gutted about - But I still have my fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

Hope I can join you all in the countdown! Had MMC in october-had conceived first month trying, gave hormones and moods a couple of months to settle after MMC, now trying again-this is my 2nd month, and will also be testing on 24th.

Only silver lining with miscarriage is you know what pregnancy symptoms to look for-i had major breast tenderness and nausea (TMI i know!)first time and put it down to pms-so i will be watching out for that again.

Had some nausea last month and immediately thought i was pregnant, but it was just wishful thinking...

I'm really optimistic this month, but i know it is normal to take up to a year.

Heres hoping everyone gets the result they want! If not it just means more fun for next month:sex:


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi - How is everyone doing today? :flower:

Sarena - sorry for your loss xx. Welcome to the wait!

KT - Hows the back, any better?

Tanzi - Any more updates on the new house yet, or is it too soon?

I went and bought my tests today (I got 6....). Now they are in the house I don't know how I'm going to resist using them!

My husband wants me to test sat/sun (21st-22nd) if AF doesn't show up. He reckons I'll be extra upset if I don't get my BFP this month because it'll be my first AF since I lost the baby :cry: . He said that if I test at the weekend I can have a good cry about it instead of having to go into work and hold it all in. I don't know what to do for the best. I reckon Im 10 DPO today, so by the weekend I'll be 13/14 DPO - Do you think its too early? 

Also - I've felt a bit queasy today. I got a bit excited but Im not sure if its baby related, as I didn't feel queasy until I was 7 weeks along with my last pregnancy. Plus my major symptom last time was sore nipples and I havent got those this time!


----------



## Krippy

I am going insane...I just want, no I need this week to be over! :)

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## MrsMauri

Krippy, I think you and I are feeling exactly the same today!! Roll on the weekend/next week!!!!!


----------



## MrsMauri

P.S.

Other than the insanity, I hope you are well! x


----------



## Krippy

I am well...just anxious! So excited for this week to be over. I have decided to test on Sunday... eeeeekkk!

Hope you are well too! :)


----------



## KTJ006

Ladies you are cracking me up. I think we're all going insane!! Why do the days go by so SLLOOOOOW when you want them to go fast, but then they go so fast when you want them to go slow?! What's up with that??

I think you guys (Krippy & MrsM) should both test this weekend together! If you get a :bfn:, just know that you have more time to retest!

Right now, I don't think I'm going to test until sometime next week...maybe even the weekend after this one if the :witch: doesn't show up. I'm feeling as if we might have missed this month, as I'm really not getting any symptoms and nothing feels 'different.' Makes me frustrated as we BD every other day 3 days after my period to 2 days after I ovulated. Grrrr.. The back is still a mess, but slightly better. Hoping by this weekend it's all healed up!

*Tanzi*: Sending good house vibes your way! Can't wait to hear more about it

*Sarena*: WELCOME! So sorry for your loss. Where are you from?

*MrsM*: Did you buy different brands of tests or are they all the same? I'm finding I like the digital ones - they give me a straight answer: pregnant or not pregnant O:) I need to break down and buy some more soon. I have a few clearblue easy under my sink, but want to get a different brand. Any recommendations?

*Krippy: *: I am EXCITED for you girlie!!!! You are such a strong woman and I can't wait to see how it goes. If it's not this month, just remember you get more practice :sex: the next month. :winkwink: We are here for you!

What is everyone doing to pass the time? I find myself checking these boards more often...not sure if that helps the time pass faster or slower...haha!

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi KT!

I think its looking like I might test Sunday morning (unless AF shows up first).

I'm in the same boat as you - other than feeling a bit queasy today (which I don't think is baby related) - I have no other symptoms!! I'm sick of being symptomless - I want sore boobs!

I am currently re-reading the Harry Potter books - its not making the time go any faster, but it is taking my mind off things (for a while anyway)!!

The first 4 tests I've got are just the cheapest ones I could find - but I also invested in 2 'early response' ones that Tanzi reccomended to me earlier on in this post.

How many DPO are you now KT??


----------



## KTJ006

I am only 8DPO now - I still feel like I have a ways to go before I can test! I'm expected to get my AF on the 22nd. The ONLY thing I've noticed that is different is...TMI...I seem to have more CM/discharge than I normally do. Not certain if that's a good, bad, or neutral thing. It's not the type you get when you're OV, but much more watery with a bit more color to it. We'll see!

I would love some sore boobs right about now! This is the only time I would say that! :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to ask KTJ but what kind of CM...This has been driving me crazy so if you don't mind can you describe yours? ;) Mine is watery but comes up white on my undies and there is quite a bit too. I know TMI but I am so curious.


----------



## Sarena

Hey All,

To go one further on Krippys question-what kind of discharge post ovulation might be a positive indicator of implantation? i've seen some posts about implantation bleed, but did not have that myself, and can't remember what it was like last time:dohh:

KTJ006 I'm from Kerry, Ireland, how about yourself?

I know what you mean about logging on to pass the time-its great to see that we are not alone waiting impatiently to do a life changing test!

How early on can the early detection tests detect? I have bog standard ones, but itching to get something that will tell me sooner!


----------



## KTJ006

Glad I'm not the only one! Mine is watery and has a yellow/sometimes light, light brown tinge to it. It's definitely not implantation bleeding, as I've had that before and this is considerably different. The quantity has jumped quite substantially from what I normally get. It's not thick or sticky at all like what you get when you're OV - it's very thin. Did some google searching and I'm not really getting anything. Some say it's a good sign; others say it can be a sign of pregnancy or getting your AF; others say it's nothing. I might be reading too into things, but this is definitely not the norm!


----------



## KTJ006

Sarena said:


> Hey All,
> 
> To go one further on Krippys question-what kind of discharge post ovulation might be a positive indicator of implantation? i've seen some posts about implantation bleed, but did not have that myself, and can't remember what it was like last time:dohh:
> 
> KTJ006 I'm from Kerry, Ireland, how about yourself?
> 
> I know what you mean about logging on to pass the time-its great to see that we are not alone waiting impatiently to do a life changing test!
> 
> How early on can the early detection tests detect? I have bog standard ones, but itching to get something that will tell me sooner!

Hi Serena! I'm from the US :wave:

I can tell you that when I had implantation bleeding, it lasted about 2 weeks (which I hear is not the norm) and the consistency of it was just like the CM I got everyday, but was dark brown. Some women only see it when they wipe; others (like me) had it when they wiped and had to wear a panty liner. That's how I knew I was pregnant because I never got that any other time.

I know there's a HPT that can detect pregnancy 6 days before your missed period (First Response Early Result), though I'm VERY skeptical about that. I haven't dove into the specifics of it, but it almost seems too good to be true


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi MrsMauri - Yeah have a few updates on the house, it's now been taken off the market :) we got the paperwork from the solicitors today, so need to take a tonnes of documents to them and of course they want some money upfront, which is understandable. So hoping to get all that sorted this week.

Oh I agree about testing at the weekend, least you have time to absorb the results as opposed to putting on a front and just heading straight into work. I don't think 13\dpo is too early at all, it's when I got my BFP last time.

Yay about getting the FRER's too!!!!!

Krippy - You know what I didn't even realise it was Wednesday today, yay! we're in the middle of the week already :D

Hi KT - hope you're well :hugs:

I'm gonna toodles for tonight, feeling shattered. Going to have shower then straight to bed - hubby wants me to give him some "attention" but if he's expecting hours and hours of it there's no way in hell thats going to happen tonight!:sleep:


----------



## Krippy

Also another TMI post:

I did an internal CM check and it was snot like, white sort of yellowish. Sorry...I know gross right? But I have heard that it is a good sign and that it is the mucous plug forming...Anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## KTJ006

Krippy said:


> Also another TMI post:
> 
> I did an internal CM check and it was snot like, white sort of yellowish. Sorry...I know gross right? But I have heard that it is a good sign and that it is the mucous plug forming...Anyone else know anything about this?

Here's what I read on the internet:
In the early days of pregnancy, mucous begins to accumulate around the opening of the cervix to form the mucous plug, a barrier that helps protect the baby during its development. As a result of this mucous formation, you may notice a bit of vaginal discharge. (Discharge as a sign of pregnancy should not be accompanied by other distinguishing features of an infection, such as a burning sensation, foul smell, or itchiness.)


----------



## Krippy

KTJ006 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Also another TMI post:
> 
> I did an internal CM check and it was snot like, white sort of yellowish. Sorry...I know gross right? But I have heard that it is a good sign and that it is the mucous plug forming...Anyone else know anything about this?
> 
> Here's what I read on the internet:
> In the early days of pregnancy, mucous begins to accumulate around the opening of the cervix to form the mucous plug, a barrier that helps protect the baby during its development. As a result of this mucous formation, you may notice a bit of vaginal discharge. (Discharge as a sign of pregnancy should not be accompanied by other distinguishing features of an infection, such as a burning sensation, foul smell, or itchiness.)Click to expand...

Ooooohhh! I am not going to get my hopes to far up just for a little bit of mucous but that sounds promising. Ok now I am obsessing. Can I just sleep til Sunday pls?


----------



## KTJ006

I AM READY TO TEST SO I CAN TAKE SOME SERIOUS MEDICINE FOR THIS BACK! Grrrrrr....

I'm too afraid to take anything besides Tylenol because 'what if' something IS happening?? I don't want to mess anything up...the beginning is such a critical stage. Maybe I'm being too anal??


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi Everyone!

KT - good luck if you do test - Im sending you some baby vibes for a BFP! Good Luck!

If you dont want to take meds, have you tried putting heat pads on your back? You can also get gels/sprays (I think its called deep heat) to put on the affected area to ease the pain?


----------



## KTJ006

Am definitely not testing this weekend. I just want my 'test time' to hurry up and get here so I can take something stronger for the back. I've been living off a heating pad at home and at work. Unfortunately, with a 1.5yr old and a DH that has night classes, it's hard to get any rest! 

How is everyone else today? Feeling good? Bad? Any new symptoms?


----------



## Sarena

Hey KT and Krippy-thanks for info on you know what..i've also got similar situation-snot like and thick(TMI, i know) wouldn't be amazing if we all were pregnant this month?! What are the odds? We'll soon find out:happydance:

KT i think maybe to ease conscience take an early test-and don't go for a really potent painkiller? Lots of heat is good, but I have heard of someone sleeping on a hard floor to help fix their back-they think it works! not sure how well you'd sleep tho! If all else fails there is chocolate.....

I am after getting so anal i won't take a strong cup of tea because of the caffeine levels....:wacko:I imagine anyone who has been through a loss is really anal about every aspect.

Was so tempted to call into shop for early test today, but will be strong and hold out!


----------



## Krippy

No new symptoms...just feeling down! I realized that I was getting my hopes up and this possibly could not be our month. I need to bring myself back down to earth and wait to test on Monday. I need to prepare myself that even though we deserve our BFP this month and we did everything that we were supposed to do, I still may see that dreaded BFN on Monday. Sigh...just feeling blue today!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey KT, good idea on waiting a bit longer to test.

Hope your back gets better soon :hug:

I'm just feeling bloated and generally quite "meh", i hate my job but cant really look for another with buying a house ><

boobs are still sore


----------



## Sarena

Sorry to hear that Krippy. Our hormones have allot to answer for. I'm sure when the time is right it will happen-and probably when we all least expect it to-were you trying for long with your first? I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi Everyone!

Krippy - hang in there, not log to go now xx

Sarena - I'm with you - how amazing would it be if we all got our BFPs.

Tanzi - Sore boobs = good sign, I wish mine were sore!

I'm feeling really positive today. Nearly took a test... Got to the bathroom with it and everything, but managed to come to my senses before I opened it!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey Sarena - sorry I thought I'd said hi previously...HI!

How are you doing sweetie? xxxx


----------



## KTJ006

I am so EXCITED for everyone to test! Just keep in mind that whatever the response is, sometimes it can take up to a week or more after you've missed your AF to get a BFP! I've even heard of some people who never test positive in a HPT, but have to go in for a blood test. It's not over until the :witch: arrives! Can't wait to hear about everyone - we are so close!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Do you think you'll be on BnB around test day? this is my first ever tww since the loss, it's still the loss cycle so emotions will be all over the place so sorry in advance if you don't hear from me for a few days, xxxx


----------



## Krippy

Sarena said:


> Sorry to hear that Krippy. Our hormones have allot to answer for. I'm sure when the time is right it will happen-and probably when we all least expect it to-were you trying for long with your first? I am very sorry for your loss.

Thank you! We got pregnant with RJ on our first cycle trying so I am scared that it won't be that easy again! Fingers crossed it won't take more than 4 or 5 cycles! :)


----------



## Sarena

Hey Tanzibar! great to hear from you and best of luck with the testing! gotta say you have the coolest profile pic! Try to keep in touch even with hormones gone loco, you'll be in similar company!

Krippy-I'm the same-this is 2nd month trying...between the ovulation testing/observations -getting those swimmers in on time, etc. we are doing everything we can. fingers crossed. and you know what? there is nothing wrong with having a sad day. when i'm having one i watch guaranteed happy ending stuff on TV or films. Once Upon a time is a new TV series I'm hooked on. 

All-i don't know if i'm the only one who didn't notice this-but did beyonce have miscarriage before having blue ivy? was online today and listened to jay z's song(not a fan of any rap in general, but listen to the song lyrics!) did they suffer a MC before having baby? i actually cried listening to the song.....thought it was great to see a topic raised that is considered taboo. this is coming from someone who couldn't tell her own family...


----------



## KTJ006

*Serena*: for some reason I want to say I heard that, but I can't remember when or where. I'll have to listen to the song too...:thumbup:

*Krippy*: Hugs your way! I think part of the reason why I can't commit myself to test on a particular day is because I'm fearful of the response I'll get. I'd rather AF just come or not show up, then I'd know for sure. I don't why, but seeing a negative on a test makes things so much more stressful and real to me. Call me a pessimistic person, but I guess that's just a way of protecting myself and not getting my hopes up. Regardless, we are all strong woman and will get through anything that's put in front of us! Look at what we've been through already...we have some great plans out there for us and each day that passes is a day closer to them! :hugs:

*Tanzi*: I'll probably hop on BNB after I test...hopefully you guys will still be around, because I have a feeling I will be the last one to test! Will definitely need the support of people who have been through something similar. Good luck with your testing and whatever happens, we are here for you! Regardless of the outcome, everything will turn out wonderful and don't for a second think about the 'what ifs.' You are a strong woman for getting this far! :smug:

10 DPO tomorrow guys - yikes! Best of luck to everyone. TGIF tomorrow too! Does anyone have any big plans for the weekend?? Mine involves a bed and a heating pad. Trying to convince the DH to take over the cleaning :laundry:


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi All! :hugs:

Tanzi - Its my first 2WW since the loss too, so I understand exactly what you mean about emotions being all over the place. I know I'll be so upset if I get a BFN (fingers crossed none of us will), but if the worst happens and, if you need to talk it though, you know where we all are xx

KT - How is the back, are the heating pads helping with the pain? I've got family visiting this weekend so if I do test (which I think I will!), Im going to have to sneak about to do it! 

Krippiy, Serena, Missy, AKmom - hope you are all well too!

And yay for Friday! I hope everyone has a great weekend and you are all doing something nice to take your mind of the wait??


----------



## KTJ006

*MrsM*: I am excited to say the back is BETTER! Not 100%, but I can finally walk upright. I know with a little more rest, I will be back to normal. Do you have any symptoms? I still don't have any...Not very hopefuly for this month :nope: Time is going by SOOOOOO slow. FXd for when you test this weekend!! 

How is everyone else holding up? xxx


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi KT - I have no real symptoms :(

I have been feeling queasy, but I'm not sure its baby related. I didnt feel sick until much later on when I was pregnant last time so I think it would be too early for it to be pregnancy sickness - I'm only 12 DPO!

I'm so glad to hear the back is better - and just in time for the weekend, so hopefully you can make the most of it now!


----------



## MrsMauri

Also, is this your first cycle since you M/C (you havent had a period since your M/C)? If it isnt, how long did it take for you AF to show up?

If I count the day of my ERPC as day one of my cycle and I go by my normal cycle lengths, then I should have got my AF today (although, I did ovulate approx 3-4 days later than normal, so I don't know if that would through my dates off)?


----------



## KTJ006

MrsMauri said:


> Also, is this your first cycle since you M/C (you havent had a period since your M/C)? If it isnt, how long did it take for you AF to show up?
> 
> If I count the day of my ERPC as day one of my cycle and I go by my normal cycle lengths, then I should have got my AF today (although, I did ovulate approx 3-4 days later than normal, so I don't know if that would through my dates off)?

My MC started on Nov 22nd. I got my first period on December 23rd. So, it was about 31 days from the time my MC started to the time I started my period. 

Do you know how long your Luteal Phase typically is pre-MC (this starts AT ovulation and ends the day BEFORE your next period)? Typically, even if you ovulate later or earlier, your LP stays the same number of days. This can help you detect when your AF if due next.


----------



## MrsMauri

Thanks for all that info KT.

I reckon my LP is about 14-15 days, so that might be why I havent got my AF yet. Hopefully its still a good sign - It would mean probably another 2-3 days before my AF is due then - fingers crossed it doesnt show up at all!


----------



## Krippy

Feeling better today! I need to realize that no matter what happens it will all be ok! We know that we can get pregnant which is a lot compared to others who have been trying for years and nothing! I also needed to realize that I have no control over any of this...what will, will be! Ha...we will see how I feel tomorrow! ;) But today so far so good! 

Also thinking of waiting until Wednesday to test...That way I will for sure be late and I am never late. Always 28 days...fingers crossed for us all! 

What are all of your plans for the weekend?


----------



## KTJ006

*Krippy*: love the attitude! You are right - you will be ok regardless of what happens! :hugs:

Ladies I have a dense question - does anyone take their temps? If so, how does that work? I know you're supposed to take them in the morning before you get up. Do you need a special thermometer? Is there a temp chart or something to follow to know if your temp is good or bad? What is your temp supposed to do? I keep reading about all these people temping but I don't know much about it. :wacko:


----------



## Krippy

You can find a Basal thermometer in the family planning section at any drug store here. Not sure if you can use a regular thermometer but it also depends on where you are taking your temp. to. Some girls use their mouth and some do it vaginally. The basal thermometer also aren't very expensive either. Hope that helps!


----------



## Krippy

Ok another symptom question:

Anyone ever heard of having broken blood vessels on the swollen sore bb's? Mine are killing me and now there are broken blood vessels on one breast...I definitely have never gotten this with PMS so just curious!


----------



## ami1985

mine will be about 27th if witch hasnt shown. Tested few days ago and got BFN :( but may have been too early xxx


----------



## KTJ006

*Sarena and Tazni*: Hope you both are well! xx

*Krippy*: Never heard of the broken blood vessels, but the fact that your BB are sore is a great sign!!

*Ami*: Hi! :wave: My witch is due the 23rd. If mine hasn't shown by then I may be testing right along with you. Do you have any symptoms yet?

G'nite all - hope some of us get some positive news this weekend!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yay Ami, glad to see you here sweetie. :( about the BFN but like you said it's probably just too early!

KT - not long til 23rd, hoping you'll be posting some good results!

Krippy - I've not heard of broken veins on BB's either but everyone is different, have you had any other symptoms?

xxxx


----------



## KTJ006

Blah. It's 4:44am here and I can't sleep. Been up since 3:30am. My mind is wandering!!!


----------



## KTJ006

I hope everyone is doing well. Thankfully, I fell back asleep for a few hours after my insomnia attack!

I woke up this morning to brown spotting when I wipe and on my pantyliner. This could be one of 2 things:

-Implantation Bleeding...this happened the last 2 times I fell pregnant and lasted for about 2 weeks. 

-The witch is coming! My first period I had after the MC I got this about 2 days before my period was due. This was the only time this has ever happened. Considering my period is due on the 23rd, the timing of this is about right.

Guess we will see in a few days. I suppose I could test now, but actually don't have an urge to. My gut is still telling me AF is on its way :cry:


----------



## MrsMauri

KT - hope you are OK - there is nothing worse than not being able to sleep.

I really hope the spotting is implantation bleeding, but if it isn't, know that we are all here for you if you need to vent. Take care xx


----------



## Krippy

Good luck KTJ! IB sounds like a great sign! I am hoping and praying for you! I would wait because if that is IB it won't show positive for at least 4 or 5 days! :)

Ami...You are definitely not out yet! I think you just tested way too early. I did that too on Thursday basically knowing that the result would be BFN. Hang in there until the 27th or 28th if the witch doesn't get you...test again! :)

Lots of vivid dreams the last week and half...I don't remember the last time I dreamt so many nights in a row and remembered how strange they all were. I did have crazy dreams with RJ so hoping it is all a great sign other than that and a stuffy nose I feel normal. Crampy a bit but waiting for AF to come this weekend. Got up this morning and expected to see her when I wiped but all I had was lots of CM. 

How are you this morning Mrs. Mauri?

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend and keep us updated with all the symptoms, etc. Sending lots of positive vibes to all of you! :)


----------



## Sarena

Hey All,
Gave in to :devil:temptation and bought first response early detection test. It has come back negative:cry: hoping its still too soon to detect, but beginning to think maybe this month just isn't the month.

Know its stupid to get sad, when I'm healthy, happy married, employed, etc. but can't help it. I blame my PMS hormones!!!

This TTC is tough going...and this is only my 2nd months trying...hope it doesn't take too many more.

Sending all you lovely ladies good luck, hope this is your special month!

Krippy-blood vessel thing sounds unusual-might be good sign! dreams too-i had crazy dreams last time i was pregnant!

KT-really hope its implantation bleeding!!

Ami-Hi! hope we were both too early with our testing!

Tanzibar-fingers crossed for you

hugs to everyone:hugs:

Going to see my 2 year old nephew tomorrow, that always cheers me up.:thumbup:


----------



## ami1985

Thanks guys and good luck, i just want it to be 25th ish so i can re test lol xxx


----------



## KTJ006

Hi everyone! Hope you're enjoying the weekend!

*Ami*: the 25th will be here before you know it! I have decided I am going to test with Tuesday or Wednesday if the witch doesn't show before then, so we can test together! FXd that this is your month!

*Krippy, Tanzi and MrsM*: How are you guys?

*Serena*: Hope you are having fun with that sweet nephew!

AFM...I am a mess! :wacko: I thought the back was getting better, but it's not. Now I've added a big knot in my right shoulder. I am looking forward to testing Tuesday/Wednesday if the witch doesn't show so I can find out one way or the other and head to the doctor! My AF should pop up either today or tomorrow. Still have brown spotting :sad1:...It took me 3 hours to fall asleep and I only slept for about 4hrs :sleep: I really don't know what's wrong with me. To top it all off **TMI alert** I am so "blocked up" if you know what I mean (i.e. constipated). I don't know how this happens as I drink water like crazy and haven't eaten anything out of the usual. I am just ready to feel comfortable again! Sorry for the rant guys...

...In better news, I watched "The Great Sperm Race" last night on youTube. It was sooooo interesting and highly suggest checking it out if you haven't! Just type in "The Great Sperm Race" into youTube and it will pop up. There are 6 parts to it and it took me an hour to watch. It reminded me how amazing it really is to even get pregnant in the first place. 

I hope everyone is doing well and feeling ok! Try not to stress these last few days (easier said than done, I know!). FXd for everyone and sending a ton of baby dust to you all! I love our little group and I hope we can keep in touch regardless of results!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi everyone! :hugs:

Krippy - symptoms sound good, keep us informed! :thumbup:

Sarena - Dont loose hope, it could just be that its been to early for the test to detect - its not over yet!

Ami1985 - I hope the time goes quick and there is good news for you on the 25th!

KT - I cant believe your shoulder is sore - of all the rotten luck for you! Are you not sleeping with the pain or are you worring about things? I always have trouble sleeping because I start thinking about 'baby stuff' and then thats me - I cant get it out of my head and it keeps me awake!

I'll check out the great sperm race one night this week!

All - I hope everyone else is doing well? 

As for me, I had a rough night last night. I started spotting, so I should get AF today or tomorrrow. I know its not implantation because I've never had it and I always spot the day before my AF. So thats me out the race for this month. Im totally gutted. I think its hit me twice as hard and just reminded me of the miscarriage all over again - and I was just starting to feel a little bit normal again :(

My husband wants me to stay positive (which Im trying to do) and I know we can try again next month. I'll dust off my clear blue fertility monitor tonight!

I hope everyone else has more luck than me - I really want you guys to get your BFP's, you all deserve it and it gives me hope for next month! So keep me informed! XX


----------



## Sarena

Hi Ladies,

Found out today someone i know is pregnant. Very happy for them. Not jealous but just had a "i wish that was me moment..." and a sigh or two!](*,)

KT-sorry to hear your back and shoulder are acting up-know sleep deprivation is so annoying-makes it harder to tolerate the pain. lots of heat and little movement should help a little...not long to go now! Hopefully your digestive situation is a good sign?!

Gonna check out the great sperm race tonight-even roped the hubby into watching it...he has really laid back attitude towards conceiving, so I'm hoping it will teach and communicate to him the narrow window each month we have to conceive!

Having said that he is my rock, and balances my out completely. While i sometimes start planning 5 years ahead(would we foster or adopt if we can't conceive and go to full term?) his philosophy is more just enjoy today....see what happens.....

Mrs. Mauri, sorry to hear this month is not the one for you either! I know what you mean about it bringing up MC feelings. I feel impatient and worried-when will it be me?! but I'm sure it will happen for us all when the time is right. Probably when i stop stressing about it!

Tanzibar, Ami and Krippy: heres hoping-it would be great if even 1 of the gang got a positive test this month!

Hope we all continue with this thread-really happy to be a part of it-all you ladies are great-and have somewhere to have very frank conversations about the whole process and share feelings about MC.

Heres hoping :baby: is quietly checking into some wombs right now!


----------



## KTJ006

Hi ladies! I keep thinking about everyone and wanted to drop in again.

*Sarena*: The Great Sperm Race is awesome! Thankfully it's not one of those old cheesy movies...let me know what you think of it. It's wonderful you have such a strong backbone (your DH!). You and your hubby sound a lot like my hubby and I. I am the EXACT same way as you! Sometimes I drive him nuts trying to plan things out and doing the 'what ifs' in my head! He's just a go with the flow kinda guy...sometimes I wish I could have more of his 'ease' in life!

*MrsM*: Has AF officially showed up? So sorry if she has. :nope: Just know that as each AF comes and goes, your building up a stronger and stronger environment for your little bean to grow once he/she gets here! Will you be using the CBFM next month? Thinking of you :hugs: - just take it one day at a time. You are a strong woman!

*Krippy*: How you feeling today girlie? Hope you are keeping that head up. Any idea when you might test again? Have some good feelings about you. :happydance:

*Tanzi*: Hope you are well. Any new news on the house?

AFM...still brown spotting. A part of me is thinking this really IS implantation bleeding. But I know as soon as I believe that AF will show up with a vengeance. I think I am going to test on Tuesday. Oy. We will see. I am so nervous about it! I think even IF (and that's a BIG if) I were to get a BFP, I'm still going to be an absolutely wreck and worry non-stop that something might go wrong again. Don't think I can go through that again. Look at me...I'm jumping ahead already and need to stop. :dust: to you all!! XXXX


----------



## Tanzibar83

KT - I enjoyed watching the sperm race, I think I learnt a lot of useful information which we applied when DTD, such as sex 12 hours apart, old sperm giving off toxins which can kill new sperm, etc. :)

Does anyone have any advice when a mortgage application is declined? it happened to me yesterday with HSBC, stupid bank. I've been with them for over 15 years and this is how they repay that loyalty. Idiots. So now Hubby and I are worried sick, we've wasted the whole weekend just panicking that we may get rejected again - I could do with some success stories and please feel free to share your HSBC stories (only as long as they're grim).

We think the problem is that HSBC's standards are too high because the amount we asked for, the monthly payments are barely different to what we pay in rent now. My credit report might be a factor in it though - I logged on after the decline only to find nothing had been updated on there since I got married - over 2 years ago ><

So I've sent my stuff off to change that...I don't get it though - the bank new I had a name change, they also know what my current income is anyway as I'm a customer, they need shooting, they really do!!!!!!

So once again I've had an awful weekend, no ambition to think about testing, just want to crawl under a rock and stay there.


----------



## Krippy

KTJ006 said:


> Hi ladies! I keep thinking about everyone and wanted to drop in again.
> 
> *Sarena*: The Great Sperm Race is awesome! Thankfully it's not one of those old cheesy movies...let me know what you think of it. It's wonderful you have such a strong backbone (your DH!). You and your hubby sound a lot like my hubby and I. I am the EXACT same way as you! Sometimes I drive him nuts trying to plan things out and doing the 'what ifs' in my head! He's just a go with the flow kinda guy...sometimes I wish I could have more of his 'ease' in life!
> 
> *MrsM*: Has AF officially showed up? So sorry if she has. :nope: Just know that as each AF comes and goes, your building up a stronger and stronger environment for your little bean to grow once he/she gets here! Will you be using the CBFM next month? Thinking of you :hugs: - just take it one day at a time. You are a strong woman!
> 
> *Krippy*: How you feeling today girlie? Hope you are keeping that head up. Any idea when you might test again? Have some good feelings about you. :happydance:
> 
> *Tanzi*: Hope you are well. Any new news on the house?
> 
> AFM...still brown spotting. A part of me is thinking this really IS implantation bleeding. But I know as soon as I believe that AF will show up with a vengeance. I think I am going to test on Tuesday. Oy. We will see. I am so nervous about it! I think even IF (and that's a BIG if) I were to get a BFP, I'm still going to be an absolutely wreck and worry non-stop that something might go wrong again. Don't think I can go through that again. Look at me...I'm jumping ahead already and need to stop. :dust: to you all!! XXXX

Thanks doll! I think I might test tomorrow sometime...going to wait it out because AF usually comes later on in the day. Might even wait until Tuesday...playing it by ear! I have a good feeling too but I don't want to get my hopes up or jinx it so I am prepared for either way! :)


----------



## Krippy

Tanzibar83 said:


> KT - I enjoyed watching the sperm race, I think I learnt a lot of useful information which we applied when DTD, such as sex 12 hours apart, old sperm giving off toxins which can kill new sperm, etc. :)
> 
> Does anyone have any advice when a mortgage application is declined? it happened to me yesterday with HSBC, stupid bank. I've been with them for over 15 years and this is how they repay that loyalty. Idiots. So now Hubby and I are worried sick, we've wasted the whole weekend just panicking that we may get rejected again - I could do with some success stories and please feel free to share your HSBC stories (only as long as they're grim).
> 
> We think the problem is that HSBC's standards are too high because the amount we asked for, the monthly payments are barely different to what we pay in rent now. My credit report might be a factor in it though - I logged on after the decline only to find nothing had been updated on there since I got married - over 2 years ago ><
> 
> So I've sent my stuff off to change that...I don't get it though - the bank new I had a name change, they also know what my current income is anyway as I'm a customer, they need shooting, they really do!!!!!!
> 
> So once again I've had an awful weekend, no ambition to think about testing, just want to crawl under a rock and stay there.

I would try going to see a mortgage broker...Our bank gave us nothing for a house when we wanted to buy and then we saw a broker and things went great. We bought our first house this summer. We had to do a bit of juggling with our funds and paying off loans, etc. but we are home owners. Good luck!


----------



## Tanzibar83

OOO thanks for that Krippy, it's given me confidence things will still be alright. We do actually have an AIP from a broker which will now be our next step. How did you find the broker route? was there many downsides?

Good luck for when you test too xxxx


----------



## Krippy

There wasn't any downsides for us! We had to use most of our downpayment to pay off loans so our monthly payment is a bit higher than we wanted. But we aren't paying as much out for loans and we found a house with a full basement suite that we get rent for so it really all worked out very well for us. We love being home owners!


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi Everyone,

Tanzi - I used a mortgage advisor too. If you go for an independent one they can check loads of different banks/building society's for you all in one go. So they will not only be able to see who is willing to give you a mortgage, but they can advise you on who is going to give you the best package to suit your needs. Hope things start looking up again for you soon!

KT/Sarena - AF is now here in full force, so I am most definitely out this month :(

I cried all day yesterday (I didnt think it was possible to have that many tears!). I think my husband thought I was having a breakdown or something (he puts up with so much!). I'm still feeling really low today - I think its just hit me how hard it was for me to get pregnant last time and that I'm probably going to have a really long wait on my hands before I get pregnant again. Its so crappy, I just really wanted to be one of those lucky people who catch that egg straight away for a change :(

Anyway - on a more positive note, I want to wish everyone good luck for the testing. We've got to get some BFP's on here today/tomorrow!


----------



## KTJ006

Hi All: Welcome to Monday....I hate that the weekend is over.

*Tanzi*: I'm sure it's different here in the US. Before the economy went bad, you used to be able to get a loan without having to put any sort of down payment down. Now, it's practically expected by banks to have some sort of down payment. I agree with what other people have said in trying a mortgage advisor. Head up - you've come this far that surely you will have a positive outcome! My fingers are crossed for you. :hugs:

*MrsM*: I know this isn't the way you wanted the TWW to end, but please know the future is bright for you! It's your first month TTC after the MC, right? Just know that you are building a nice, strong uterus for that sticky bean to stick! I can relate to what you're going through - but please know good things are in your future! I know this because we have already been through so much. If you need anything, we are all here!

*Krippy*: Are you testing today? FXd for you.

*Sarena*: Hope you are doing well.

As for me, I woke up at 4am again and had a sudden urge to test. It was surprising to me since I really had no urge before, but I knew FMU was the best to use so I went ahead anyways. Low and behold that little test read "Pregnant" in less than a minute. :shrug: I still haven't told my DH yet, but left the test laying by his sink so he can see it in the morning. Tons of emotions running through me now. I'm excited, but trying not to get too excited because there's a good chance the journey could end up like last time. I feel much more cautious. Anyways, I tell all you this to hopefully give you hope and please know that everyone's time is coming! Every single one of us deserves this. Please keep your heads up...I would love to follow you ladies on your journey and hope this thread remains active. Hugs and love to you! XXX


----------



## Krippy

KTJ006 said:


> Hi All: Welcome to Monday....I hate that the weekend is over.
> 
> *Tanzi*: I'm sure it's different here in the US. Before the economy went bad, you used to be able to get a loan without having to put any sort of down payment down. Now, it's practically expected by banks to have some sort of down payment. I agree with what other people have said in trying a mortgage advisor. Head up - you've come this far that surely you will have a positive outcome! My fingers are crossed for you. :hugs:
> 
> *MrsM*: I know this isn't the way you wanted the TWW to end, but please know the future is bright for you! It's your first month TTC after the MC, right? Just know that you are building a nice, strong uterus for that sticky bean to stick! I can relate to what you're going through - but please know good things are in your future! I know this because we have already been through so much. If you need anything, we are all here!
> 
> *Krippy*: Are you testing today? FXd for you.
> 
> *Sarena*: Hope you are doing well.
> 
> As for me, I woke up at 4am again and had a sudden urge to test. It was surprising to me since I really had no urge before, but I knew FMU was the best to use so I went ahead anyways. Low and behold that little test read "Pregnant" in less than a minute. :shrug: I still haven't told my DH yet, but left the test laying by his sink so he can see it in the morning. Tons of emotions running through me now. I'm excited, but trying not to get too excited because there's a good chance the journey could end up like last time. I feel much more cautious. Anyways, I tell all you this to hopefully give you hope and please know that everyone's time is coming! Every single one of us deserves this. Please keep your heads up...I would love to follow you ladies on your journey and hope this thread remains active. Hugs and love to you! XXX

So happy for you! That is so exciting! I unfortunately got a BFN this morning and now waiting for the witch to arrive. I hope we all stay on this thread too! It would be great to have some support! :)


----------



## Krippy

I don't know about my BFN girls. I just took a look at my test and there is a line...I am so scared my brain is tricking me! I guess I will have to go out and buy more tests today and wait til tomorrow again. How long can you leave a test? I went back to it after 5 minutes...does that ruin it?


----------



## KTJ006

Krippy said:


> I don't know about my BFN girls. I just took a look at my test and there is a line...I am so scared my brain is tricking me! I guess I will have to go out and buy more tests today and wait til tomorrow again. How long can you leave a test? I went back to it after 5 minutes...does that ruin it?

I wouldn't look at a test after 5-10 minutes. Sometimes it can develop an evaporated line, which is what happens when a test sits too long. I know this will kill you, but I would wait about 3 days and test again using your first morning urine. It's not over until the witch arrives, so hang onto hope!! XXX


----------



## Krippy

KTJ006 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I don't know about my BFN girls. I just took a look at my test and there is a line...I am so scared my brain is tricking me! I guess I will have to go out and buy more tests today and wait til tomorrow again. How long can you leave a test? I went back to it after 5 minutes...does that ruin it?
> 
> I wouldn't look at a test after 5-10 minutes. Sometimes it can develop an evaporated line, which is what happens when a test sits too long. I know this will kill you, but I would wait about 3 days and test again using your first morning urine. It's not over until the witch arrives, so hang onto hope!! XXXClick to expand...

Thanks doll! I will hang on to some hope but I am sure it was an evap line so that I wasn't totally crushed. The brain can do crazy things. If the witch doesn't arrive I will use a digi on Thursday. Fingers crossed so we will see...not getting my hopes to far up. 

Ummmmm...nice little intro to your BFP. How did you hold that in until the 4th or 5th paragraph. Love it! lol


----------



## KTJ006

*Krippy*: I would go buy a digi! I swear by them! The other ones with lines are so subjective and drive you nuts...maybe even buy one today and test tomorrow AM?? Still holding out for you!!


----------



## Krippy

KTJ006 said:


> *Krippy*: I would go buy a digi! I swear by them! The other ones with lines are so subjective and drive you nuts...maybe even buy one today and test tomorrow AM?? Still holding out for you!!

I think I might buy one and wait until Wednesday...Really AF has only been late once and that was with RJ. Always 28 days on the nose but I don't want to waste money. Maybe tomorrow I will test again and maybe Wednesday...See how I feel...Maybe there will be a sale on digis at the store! lol


----------



## Krippy

Pretty sure it is an evap line but it is so pink and not greyish at all...I hate hpts! lol So confusing!


----------



## KTJ006

Can you take a pic?? Hang in there!! Your AF should arrive today, right? If I could cyber mail you a digi I would do it in a heartbeat!! How are you feeling otherwise??


----------



## Krippy

KTJ006 said:


> Can you take a pic?? Hang in there!! Your AF should arrive today, right? If I could cyber mail you a digi I would do it in a heartbeat!! How are you feeling otherwise??

Yep AF is always on time! So if she doesn't crash the party by tomorrow night...digi here I come! :)

And I don't have a clue where my camera is...Hahahaha!


----------



## Tanzibar83

conrgrats KT and hope you're dodgy stick is a BFP Krippy xxxx


----------



## MrsMauri

KT - Congrats!!!! I'm so pleased for you, you deserve it!!

Krippy - Let us know how the next test goes, I've got my fingers crossed for you.

How is everyone else - any more BFP's? xx


----------



## Sarena

Congratulations KT and hopefully Krippy too! Really happy for you both! KT i know how hard it may be but try to enjoy it and not worry. Watched sperm race and it was great. also made me LOL as there was a John Lennon sperm lookalike! Felt sense of achievement being in existence. I can say i won 1 race in my life ;)


----------



## KTJ006

Sarena said:


> Congratulations KT and hopefully Krippy too! Really happy for you both! KT i know how hard it may be but try to enjoy it and not worry. Watched sperm race and it was great. also made me LOL as there was a John Lennon sperm lookalike! Felt sense of achievement being in existence. I can say i won 1 race in my life ;)

I totally missed the John Lennon lookalike...haha! Will have to go back and watch for that.

How is everyone today?? I feel like I'm living in Seattle as all it's done is rain and rain. We're very foggy today.

I am excited because my iPhone should be arriving this week!! I still have one of those old school phoes and haven't updated mine in a few years. My fear is I won't know how to use the thing!

Hope everyone is well. I'm ready for the weekend already! XX


----------



## KTJ006

krippy said:


> ktj006 said:
> 
> 
> *krippy*: I would go buy a digi! I swear by them! The other ones with lines are so subjective and drive you nuts...maybe even buy one today and test tomorrow am?? Still holding out for you!!
> 
> i think i might buy one and wait until wednesday...really af has only been late once and that was with rj. Always 28 days on the nose but i don't want to waste money. Maybe tomorrow i will test again and maybe wednesday...see how i feel...maybe there will be a sale on digis at the store! LolClick to expand...

how are you???!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

I took a test last night and a very faint, pink line showed up at about the 9 minute mark. I am just not sure what is going on. I have only ever gotten one positive hpt and it was really obvious with RJ. I don't remember when I tested with him because we had only had sex once that month so I am not sure how far past my missed period it was because we didn't have a clue we were pregnant. 

I still don't have AF...magically is hasn't appeared. Who the heck knows? I feel like it is just around the corner so if it doesn't show up today or tomorrow I am going to test on Thursday! I am going insane! Uggghhhh! I thought my wait would have been over! lol! Is it common to get a positive after day 14...maybe I ovulated late and implanted late...who knows!?!? Every pregnancy is so different I don't think they really have any definite answers! :)

How are you feeling KT now that you have a sticky bean in you? I am so excited for you!

Anyone else? Any testers left?


----------



## Krippy

KTJ006 said:


> krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktj006 said:
> 
> 
> *krippy*: I would go buy a digi! I swear by them! The other ones with lines are so subjective and drive you nuts...maybe even buy one today and test tomorrow am?? Still holding out for you!!
> 
> i think i might buy one and wait until wednesday...really af has only been late once and that was with rj. Always 28 days on the nose but i don't want to waste money. Maybe tomorrow i will test again and maybe wednesday...see how i feel...maybe there will be a sale on digis at the store! LolClick to expand...
> 
> how are you???!!!!!Click to expand...

I also heard digis are not very sensitive so if I am only get a very faint line I don't think it would show up! :)


----------



## KTJ006

*Krippy*: Just remember that it's not over until AF shows up! I know you must be frustrated...I would be too. I think you're right in waiting a few days until you test again. I think this is some of the most nerve wracking times and it stinks that we are in limbo for so long. Why can't we just get a CLEAR yes or no??!! Why this waiting around racking our brains out. Oy. Perhaps it's supposed to teach us patience and that none of it is in our hands. Who knows. You should treat yourself to something good ...a massage, a good movie, some new clothes!! :thumbup: My fingers are crossed for you lady! :hugs:

AFM, I really don't feel any different than I have been....besides the fact that my back is SO much BETTER!!! I slept the best last night and woke up feeling really good, so I'm hoping it sticks! My spotting has seemed to go away...I'm hoping that's a good sign but I, of course, am thinking it could be bad as I spotted for about 2 weeks the last 2 times I was pregnant. Seems like it should be going on longer. Call me crazy, but I will probably end up taking another test this weekend just to check things out again. I'm weird I know...

I hope everyone else is doing well today!! 
*Tanzi*: How is the house situation going? Hoping you got some good leads and we'll be hearing some good news.

*MrsM*: Hope you are doing ok. Just think, in a week or two you will be back at it :sex: Kinda exciting!!

*Serena*: glad you like the great sperm race. I thought it was pretty cool too!

Anyone heard from *Ami*? We are coming up on your test date girlie! 

:dust:


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi- how is everyone! Anymore BFP's?? 

KT - How are you feeling?? Has the BFP new sunk in yet? I bet you are so excited!! Try not to worry about stuff and just enjoy it (easier said than done, I know!). :happydance:

Krippy - When I got my first BFP last time it was super faint and got darker as the days went on (I tested for several days in a row!). Hopefully your next test will give you the reassurance you need, but it sounds good to me! 

Tanzi - How are you, have you tested yet? I really hope you get good news xx

I feeling a bit better today (I think I cried none stop for the past 48 hours!). Like you say KT, I just need to focus on this month now. I've got the clear blue fertility monitor out and got it set up for this month - so fingers crossed!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, well one good bit of news and one bad.

The good is that we got a mortgage approved so I'm absolutely thrilled about that.

Bad news is that my period started today so guess January isn't my month.

I'm glad we got the house sorted out though. xxxx


----------



## MrsMauri

I hope you're OK Tanzi?

Maybe Feb will be our month xxxxxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi MrsMauri :hugs: I'm good thanks. Last night I had an overwhelming sense of inner peace and calm, like all the worries and stresses of the past couple of weeks had just melted away, I still have that feeling. Think I've also accepted the loss now, glad I'm at the last stage of grief.

It's a nice feeling when you walk around feeling like your doped up to the eyeballs and the world has just disappeared. Good old oestrogen!:)

How are you doing sweetie?

February has to be our month, there's no other option.


----------



## MrsMauri

You sound like your doing good - I like the feelings you are describing, I wish I was at that stage :( I still just feel low all the time, and all I think about is either the lost baby or the long wait of TTC again.

My husband wants me to talk to the Dr about anti depressants, but I'm not so sure - I can see why he wants that cause he knows I'm suffering, I'm not myself and I'm not getting over the loss, but I don't know much about them and the long term affects. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Tanzibar83

:hugs: maybe instead of seeing your doctor go and speak to a counsillor or see if there's any groups local where you can just share out loud your thoughts and feelings.

If your looking for something to take your mind off feeling low I found yoga to be a good mind emptying exercise, it helps you tune in more on what your body is doing as opposed to what your head is saying.

I know what you mean about medications, I would see if you can pursue other routes before considering anti depressants :hugs:


----------



## MrsMauri

Thanks for the advice Tanzi. I have started looking into counselling. Someone else I know also recommended acupuncture? 

I'm going to see how I get on over the next few weeks - Maybe I just haven't given myself enough time (its only been 5 weeks)!


----------



## Tanzibar83

yes accupuncture is good I've heard, you should let me know how you get on with that.

Take all the time you need, it really is the one thing that helps with the healing :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

*MrsM*: Give yourself time to be sad and mourn. It's a tramatic and life changing experience to have gone through what you did. It's expected that you would feel sad. I agree that talking with someone would be a help. Running/exercising also works for me. Everyone is different and what worked for one person might not work for another. Just take your time and don't be afraid to ask for help and remember it's ok to feel sad! :hugs:

I am feeling normal. I've told DH I really don't want to think about it until I'm in a safer 'zone.' It's still SO early and so much could happen. I don't plan on calling my doctor until sometime next week, assuming everything is still a go. Thanks for asking. 

*Tanzi*: AWESOME about the house!!! Do you make an offer next? Sorry AF hit. My fingers are crossed for a February BFP!!


----------



## Krippy

I took a first response digi and got a BFN! Big Fat NOOO! I think the others were very cruel evap lines and I am definitely out for this month. Now just to wait for AF...If she doesn't arrive by Sunday I might test but definitely not going to waste anymore money! Oh well...wishful thinking it would happen the first month of trying but don't worry I will be preggo this year! We all will! :)


----------



## MrsMauri

Hey Everyone!

Thanks KT!! You should call your Dr - as you've had a m/c they might offer you some early scans to keep your mind at rest. Plus, it would be nice for you to get a sneaky peak at the baby!!

Krippy - you OK?? There is nothing worse than the dreaded BFN :( You know where we are if you need to vent!

The fact that AF still hasnt shown up thought is a positive sign - its not over yet! 

Tanzi - thanks for listening to my rant yesterday - Im feeling in a better place today xx


----------



## Sarena

:hugs:Hi All,

Mrs. Mauri-Sorry its not your month, and you were feeling low:hugs:. It is totally normal and to be expected as you mourn your loss.:cry: Not sure if HBs get it fully as they are not at the mercy of massively fluctuating hormones. i think writing and talking about it is a great way to start to feel better/normal again. And somehow crying does help. 

Tanzibar-Congrats on the mortgage approval!!! :happydance:Have you a dream house ready to put an offer on, or have you just started looking? I imagine its a great time to buy. Agreed on oestrogen front, since i got the AF i'm cool as a breeze. :cool:I miss my hormone contraceptive. and the feeling of being pregnant. 

Krippy-i have fingers and toes crossed that you are also pregnant! no witch=still possible!:thumbup:

KT-so happy for you! any symptoms? hows your back and sleep pattern? Is your HB delighted?

This new cycle will be THE cycle-3rd month trying so lets hope it will be 3rd time lucky! I am going to try out the power of positive thinking, and try to not overthink the whole thing/stress out about it.

Wishing all you ladies trying this month the same good luck!


----------



## Tanzibar83

You sound a bit chirpier today MrsMauri, always a step in the right direction :)

Sarena, thanks honey. Yes we've put the offer in for the house which has been accepted - we even went to view it for a second time on Sunday and the owners were adament they won't even let anyone else view it or put an offer in, they trust us. How nice of them, it put our minds at rest which is always a good thing :)

I miss the pregnant feeling too! I keep thinking more about my baby and I've concluded that she knew even better things would be coming for us (like the house), so she chose to turn over and go back to sleep instead of saying hello.

To be honest we were thinking of buying a house this year but not for a long while, it's a nice thought that cupcake helped us find our dream home. 

Hope 3 is your lucky number Sarena, the cycle I fell pregnant hubby and I used "NMA" negative mental attitude - of course we never meant it when said out loud but something must have worked cause we caught the egg


----------



## KTJ006

Hi Guys! Just checking on on everyone. I went MIA as work has been CRAZY...it's still crazy and I'm ready for the weekend!

How is everyone? *Krippy *any new news? Thinking of you!

*Tanzi and Serena*: Love the attitude you guys have. Rub some of that my way will ya?

*MrsM*: How are you?

Things are good here. My spotting stopped...which is different from my past 2 pregnancies. The implantation bleeding went on for 2 weeks then! Hoping this is a good sign. Will call the doctors Monday - will keep you posted! Sorry for the short reply - gotta get back at it! Hope to be more active when the weekend comes! xxx


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi everyone,

KT - Im feeling much better in myself now. Just focusing on trying to get that BFP in Feb now! Glad you are feeling yourself - let us know how the doctors go xx

Tanzi & Sarena - I agree, You have a great outlook on things!

Tanzi - Sooo pleased that everything is going good with the house. Its nice to have that reassurance from the sellers that they wont show it to any other sellers - you will be moved in before you know it!

Krippy - Have you tested again yet? Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Krippy

Still waiting for AF to come! Hoping that it is good news and waiting until the weekend to test! Uggghhh! I am going crazy! :)

Yaaaahhh for February BFPs...Now that is the month of love! ;)


----------



## KTJ006

Krippy said:


> Still waiting for AF to come! Hoping that it is good news and waiting until the weekend to test! Uggghhh! I am going crazy! :)
> 
> Yaaaahhh for February BFPs...Now that is the month of love! ;)

So excited that your AF hasn't come!!! I know the waiting is driving you nuts but that's super good news!!! What day will you be testing? Good for you for holding out! How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Krippy

I am 17 dpo...already considering testing today because I have been having weird aches and pains in my hips and sides. I was going to wait until Sunday but no sure if I can wait. Any advice ladies?


----------



## KTJ006

Krippy said:


> I am 17 dpo...already considering testing today because I have been having weird aches and pains in my hips and sides. I was going to wait until Sunday but no sure if I can wait. Any advice ladies?

If you want to test before Sunday, I would do it in the mornng. FMU is the best to use.


----------



## Krippy

KTJ006 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I am 17 dpo...already considering testing today because I have been having weird aches and pains in my hips and sides. I was going to wait until Sunday but no sure if I can wait. Any advice ladies?
> 
> If you want to test before Sunday, I would do it in the mornng. FMU is the best to use.Click to expand...

Thanks I needed that pull back down to earth...see how I feel tomorrow morning. I am going to try to make it until Sunday! ;)


----------



## KTJ006

Krippy said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I am 17 dpo...already considering testing today because I have been having weird aches and pains in my hips and sides. I was going to wait until Sunday but no sure if I can wait. Any advice ladies?
> 
> If you want to test before Sunday, I would do it in the mornng. FMU is the best to use.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I needed that pull back down to earth...see how I feel tomorrow morning. I am going to try to make it until Sunday! ;)Click to expand...

I would say if you don't have a BFP and still don't have your AF by Sunday, give your doctor a call Monday! You may need a blood test - I had a friend who could once tell if she was pregnant by using HPT. During her last pregnancy, for some reason those didn't work and she only found out she was pregnant through a blood test. Not sure why, but that's just how it happened...GL!


----------



## Krippy

I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes! Whoop whoop!

Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!


----------



## ljane74

Hi All. Can i join. :) I've posted a few times on different threads but not very often. Normally just a viewer, reading and thinking about all us ladies going through all of this. And smiling when someone gets good news and thinking about those of us with not so good news. At the mo after my erpc on 13th Dec i really dont know where my body's at. I've not had any sign of AF yet, dont know if i've ovulated or not (feel in total limbo). TMI alert, me and blokey have been BD'in every day or every other day since Xmas Day as we said we would TTC as soon as we can. But for the last week ive been feeling quite nauseous (for some reason its worse in the evening and at night when i'm in bed), stomach pains (not always cramping though, just strange weird feelings) these got worse last night and back to mild today, moody, got bit of acne appear which i hate. Some of the stomach feelings were like when i found out i was PG in October so i thought i should do another PG test yesterday but :( it was a big -ve (first response tester). Could it be ovulation symptoms rather than PG symptoms? Got a big night out with the girls tomorrow night and dont want to be on the pop if there is any chance i could be PG......


----------



## Tanzibar83

Well done Krippy, glad to see some happiness on here :)

ljane74 - hi, I would probably wait a few more days then test again, failing that I'd ring your doctor and see if he can help with any meds? xxxx


----------



## KTJ006

Krippy said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes! Whoop whoop!
> 
> Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!! SO excited for you!! Have you told DH??? I am glad you got your sticky bean...we will have October babies!


----------



## Krippy

KTJ006 said:



> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes! Whoop whoop!
> 
> Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!! SO excited for you!! Have you told DH??? I am glad you got your sticky bean...we will have October babies!Click to expand...

I woke DH up at 6:30am to tell him on his day off! I even made him look at the line to make sure I wasn't crazy! lol

My due date so far will be October 1, 2012 but since I am considered high risk this pregnancy this babe will be born early September 2012 by c-section. I am so happy for this because it is before RJ's birthday at the end of the month. I am so excited to have 2 September babies. 

RJ and my father visited me in my dreams last night...That was the reason I tested this morning. My mom says that if you dream about someone who has passed it means they are visiting you...so they were visiting me to give me strength and hope! :)


----------



## KTJ006

Krippy said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes! Whoop whoop!
> 
> Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!! SO excited for you!! Have you told DH??? I am glad you got your sticky bean...we will have October babies!Click to expand...
> 
> I woke DH up at 6:30am to tell him on his day off! I even made him look at the line to make sure I wasn't crazy! lol
> 
> My due date so far will be October 1, 2012 but since I am considered high risk this pregnancy this babe will be born early September 2012 by c-section. I am so happy for this because it is before RJ's birthday at the end of the month. I am so excited to have 2 September babies.
> 
> RJ and my father visited me in my dreams last night...That was the reason I tested this morning. My mom says that if you dream about someone who has passed it means they are visiting you...so they were visiting me to give me strength and hope! :)Click to expand...

Wow that just gave me gosebumps! I always think you should go with your gut...and you did and it was right!! I'm sure you guys are over the moon!! Have you called your doctor yet? I was going to wait until Monday but I might do it today. September is a wonderful time for a birthday!!! So glad you are going on this journey with me...we can support each other.

Now we need to get some of you other ladies on board!!! I have lost track of everyone's AF days...is anyone's AF done and they're waiting to O? My fingers are cross for all of you!! xxx


----------



## KTJ006

ljane74 said:


> Hi All. Can i join. :) I've posted a few times on different threads but not very often. Normally just a viewer, reading and thinking about all us ladies going through all of this. And smiling when someone gets good news and thinking about those of us with not so good news. At the mo after my erpc on 13th Dec i really dont know where my body's at. I've not had any sign of AF yet, dont know if i've ovulated or not (feel in total limbo). TMI alert, me and blokey have been BD'in every day or every other day since Xmas Day as we said we would TTC as soon as we can. But for the last week ive been feeling quite nauseous (for some reason its worse in the evening and at night when i'm in bed), stomach pains (not always cramping though, just strange weird feelings) these got worse last night and back to mild today, moody, got bit of acne appear which i hate. Some of the stomach feelings were like when i found out i was PG in October so i thought i should do another PG test yesterday but :( it was a big -ve (first response tester). Could it be ovulation symptoms rather than PG symptoms? Got a big night out with the girls tomorrow night and dont want to be on the pop if there is any chance i could be PG......

Hi lJane! Do you know what CD you're on? Has AF already arrived and you're waiting to OV?


----------



## Krippy

I am going to call the Dr. later today and make an appointment for Monday....SOOOOO excited!

:cloud9: To be on the this journey with KTJ!

My name is Kristin btw! ;)


----------



## KTJ006

Krippy said:


> I am going to call the Dr. later today and make an appointment for Monday....SOOOOO excited!
> 
> :cloud9: To be on the this journey with KTJ!
> 
> My name is Kristin btw! ;)

WOW!! They will see you that fast? I will likely need to wait a few weeks...though i'm wondering if they will handle it differently since I had a MC. I'm nervous to call, but I might today.

I'm Kerry - I guess I never stopped to think that we don't know anyone's 'real' name in here...Nice to know your name!!

Let me know how your doctor's call goes!! :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

Nice to meet you as well Kerry!

I will let you know how it goes! They will see me that fast because of how high risk I am and it will be just a pregnancy confirmation appointment. I will then contact my OB/GYN and he will do an early scan around 6-8 weeks to do a proper dating so that we can schedule the bean's c-section date correctly! They won't even let be close to 38 weeks this time around! I can't believe this is happening! :)


----------



## KTJ006

I want some of your excitement! We are happy but I'm still soooo nervous. I absolutely love these boards but I think some of them scare me, so I'm trying to just stay close to the ones I've been on. There are too many 'what ifs' running through my head...I just need to focus on the miracle in my belly and take it one day at a time! I just want a happy ending this time and am praying nothing goes wrong...


----------



## MrsMauri

Krippy - well done!!! That is fantastic news!!!

Im so pleased for you and for KT too!!

You both need to keep us updated on your september bumps xx :blue:

Welcome ljane74, sorry for your loss - your symptoms sound good so I would hold out a few more days and if AF still doesnt show up maybe take another test?

KT - Try not to stress and just enjoy those baby feelings!

Im now on cycle day 6 of my second cycle since the m/c. Got the CBFM out and it asked me for my first test stick today - AF feels like its gone by quick, I'm so glad its over so I can get back TTC - it was normal, just like before I got pregnant and it lasted my usual 5 days. Fingers crossed for a feb BFP - I should be testing around the 21st feb I reckon. 

Tanzi - will you be testing around that time again?


----------



## KTJ006

MrsMauri said:


> Krippy - well done!!! That is fantastic news!!!
> 
> Im so pleased for you and for KT too!!
> 
> You both need to keep us updated on your september bumps xx :blue:
> 
> Welcome ljane74, sorry for your loss - your symptoms sound good so I would hold out a few more days and if AF still doesnt show up maybe take another test?
> 
> KT - Try not to stress and just enjoy those baby feelings!
> 
> Im now on cycle day 6 of my second cycle since the m/c. Got the CBFM out and it asked me for my first test stick today - AF feels like its gone by quick, I'm so glad its over so I can get back TTC - it was normal, just like before I got pregnant and it lasted my usual 5 days. Fingers crossed for a feb BFP - I should be testing around the 21st feb I reckon.
> 
> Tanzi - will you be testing around that time again?

*MrsM*: That is less than a month! It will surely go by fast. Love the CBFM! I'm hoping you have good results with it.


----------



## Sarena

Hi Ladies,

So happy for you Krippy!!! Congratulations! 

KTJ+Krippy: Enjoy every minute-even the nausea! Try not to let worries get to you-relax and enjoy the miracle occurring! Very happy for you both. Any new symptoms? 

Tanzibar: The house owners sound really nice-sounds like its a very good exciting time for you! We are currently renting but plan to buy by the end of 2012...can't wait to have a place to call home, to decorate,etc. Renting is fine, but I want to start paying mortgage soon-the sooner you start, the sooner you finish(does that make me seem incredibly old and boring?!!) HB recently started new job and want to wait until he is made permanent before fishing for mortgages.

Overall everyone our lucky thread stats look pretty good-i think there are approximately 5 regulars on this thread and 2 hit jackpot this month-40%! lets keep this going! 

Delighted its the weekend. Work has me drained-really enjoy it but my battery is literally empty by end of every week!


----------



## Sarena

Hi Ljane,

welcome to the thread! Not sure what to say about where you are in cycle. everyones body takes time to get back to normal-but i've heard from nurse lots of folk conceive before having AF after MC so you might be lucky! As we have seen from Krippy sometimes it takes a while for a positive to show on test. 

I say go enjoy your night, maybe test first thing in morning if you want to play it really safe?

Sorry to hear about your erpc-it must have been tough to find out so near to xmas. not that its nice at any time...


----------



## Tanzibar83

MrsMauri said:


> Tanzi - will you be testing around that time again?


Hi Lovely. Well I'm not sure if I will. Going off my last cycle that was exactly 6 weeks but this cycle I'm on my third and final round of clomid so I'm hoping I'll ovulate sooner - so who knows when my test day is, I tend to wait for ovulation. I'm glad you mentioned it though, I don't normally work it out!:haha: 

So if it's another 42 days I will be testing around 5th March BUT I'm hoping Clomid will give me something delicious to look forward to in February :crib:


----------



## Tanzibar83

You never know I may be testing around the 21st too MrsMauri!!

Sarena, have you started looking at house, you know, just out of curiosity?


----------



## ljane74

Thanks all and well done and congrats to Krippy and KTJ. Such good news. And here's to everyone else trying. 
I think for me its going to be a PG test a week until either get a +ve or AF. (I cant help myself testing just to make sure :). Even if its AF first i think i'll be sort of happy as i'll then have an idea that things are getting back to normal and i can start noting my cycle. As i say at the mo we're just making sure we BD every day/every other day to try and not miss the egg :).
I'm going to go out tomorrow and enjoy it and at least try and take my mind off things as TTC and baby things are all that occupy my mind 24 hours a day. And as other half isn't out, he can have a night recuperating lol.
Thanks all. And hugs to everyone :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow ljane, really hope your BFP is just around the corner too :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

*ljane*: I would BD every other day and not every day. That way your hubby can build enough strong, good swimmers. Head on over to youTube to watch "The Great Sperm Race." Just type this title into the search bar. I'm kind of obsessed with this documentary, but it's very good and explains why. It's 6 sections and should take you an hour to watch.

I am with you on taking HPT...it's hard to resist! Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Tanzibar83

I agree with KTJ006, especially for those who have been trying a long time this documentary will probably help you open your eyes to the reasons why it's not happened yet. The cycle I watched it I fell pregnant!

What I learned:

It takes about 12-14 hours (generally) for sperm to reach your tubes.
Old sperm give off toxins that are harmful to fresh new sperm.

A couple of little but very useful pieces of information there. xxxx


KT and Krippy - how are you both doing?


----------



## KTJ006

*Tanzi*: I looooooove your new house move ticker!!! That is so awesome! I bet you guys are so excited! Call me crazy, but I thought the best thing was unpacking everything and figuring out where to put it. Not the packing part....didn't like that so much.

I am feeling ok. Still have a lot of back pain (again) that doesn't seem to go away. I'm debating about whether I want to get a massage. I've never had one before so I'm not sure what to expect! No big pregnancy symptoms, though I was really tired this evening but that could have stemmed from it just being an overall crazy week. I am actually looking forward to having more symptoms...bring them on! At least that would confirm sticky bean is healthy. I made the first doctor appointments yesterday which made it a bit real. My nurses visit is the 6th and first scan is the 23rd...they were trying to get me in earlier because of my history but I guess there are a lot of pregnant people! My fingers are crossed I make it to that point! Thanks for asking.

What are everyone's plans for the weekend??


----------



## ljane74

I think tomorrow while I'll be having a lazy day I'll watch. :). As much as he says he enjoys every day bd'ing i think he will prefer every other day. :).
I tested this morning just to make sure and it was -ve. Expected really. 
Kt and Krispy glad things going ok. And tanzi congrats on house sale. Our house is up for sale but nothing moving yet. Mind you, we're quite happy where we are at the mo. 
Anyway, hope everyone has a great weekend.
Hugs to everyone :)


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi All! :hugs:

KT - thats good news about the doctors appointments - your scan will only be 3-4 weeks away! You will have to let us know how it goes xx

Tanzi - I think I'll be going for every other day this time, maybe even every other two days. Whats your :sex: plan for this month - or are you just going to take things as they come?

Sarena - How are you - what are your plans for this month?

Krippy - Hope you are feeling well x

Ljane - Your ERPC was on the 13th Dec? Have you had AF since then or not? My ERPC was on 21st Dec and I've just had my first AF this week, so I was thinking if you hadnt had yours then its looking good for you a BFP? How long are your cycles normally? I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I think Im going to go out with the girlies tonight to take my mind off things too. I think it might cheer me up, I'll just have to distract them from talking about their babies! :wine:


----------



## ljane74

Thanks mrsmauri. I think the pains could have been ovulation. I don't know what made me do it but I got one of my ov kit sticks out. Ive been pg testing but not ov testing. There was a very faint line on it as well as the control line. Hopefully this means either I have ovulated this week or am coming up to it. So fingers crossed I might find out in couple of weeks with either af or +ve. :D


----------



## Krippy

I am doing well but just like Kerry I am exhausted. Went to bed early because I was so tired, slept for about 5 hours and then DH came home and then I was so excited I couldn't sleep. 

My back is really sore too Kerry...this happened to me last time but it did go away. I have been cramping a bit too but that is a good sign for me. Means the LO is burrowing in for a long 8 month stay! I am also so bloated that I couldn't sleep on my belly but I shouldn't get into the habit of it anyway because this LO is going to be there until the end! :)


----------



## Krippy

Welcome ljane! Nice to have you join our group! I agree with the Ladies here...bding every other day is the way to go! I also recommend making sure you bd a day and then three days after you thought you ovulated because then you will know for sure. Ovulation can be tricky! I am pretty sure I ovulated late and that is why I haven't got a clear positive pregnancy test until 19 dpo. GL!


----------



## KTJ006

Ladies I finally booked my massage for tomorrow! I am really hoping this helps my back because I don't know what else to do. If anything, at least it will help me feel well rested!


----------



## MrsMauri

How was the massage KT? I hope you are feeling nice and relaxed! xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

MrsMauri - my plan for this month is to do it every other day, need to update hubby with that info, POAS once the spotting has gone, might even be tomorrow that starts and on the day where I get a positive, sex in the morning, and sex 12 hours later. Don't want to over do it :)

So in a nut shell a similar plan to yours.


----------



## Krippy

POAS a Digi this morning! It was a big YES! Knew that I was but it was so lovely to see that! :) Go for blood work tomorrow! :)

As for plan of action for ttc those sound good! My DH must have strong swimmers because when I was feeling my ovulation pain we did it 5 days in a row, one day after ovulation. I know that they say don't bother after ovulation but I am pretty sure the pains I felt was myself gearing up for ovulation and I released the egg late. It would explain the late pregnancy test! I know you are not supposed to do it everyday but....It worked for us! :)


----------



## KTJ006

No massage today :( I feel like an idiot. I guess I forgot to tell them I was pregnant. I really didn't think it mattered since it was still so early. Supposedly it does as there's certain trigger points that could hurt a baby/fetus. Since they didn't have anyone there that could do prenatal massages, I had to reschedule. Oh well. I have to wait until Saturday.


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha Kerry! Pregnancy brain is already setting in for you hey?


----------



## KTJ006

Krippy said:


> Hahahaha Kerry! Pregnancy brain is already setting in for you hey?

Pregnancy and Mom brain, I guess. And yes...they totally exist! Back to the heating pad!


----------



## ljane74

Just checking in after a rather tiring weekend of boogying in Manchester.... Spent yesterday with my feet up as they were absolutely killing me. And due to not getting home until 5am also sleeping lol. But a good night was had my all. Thats my last big night out for the time being as nothign else is arranged, everybody's birthdays have past. Now onto the healthy eating (weight watchers), alcohol free, vitamins and BD'ing ;). 
I've told other half to get his swimmers in order lol. He's on the conception vitamins. Here's hoping that him only being 30 will stand him in good stead. I did speak to him about us easing off and only doing it every other day and he sort of had a look of relief on his face lol :)
Anyway, hope everyone is ok and having a good start to the week. I'm on a short week this week as i have booked Friday off work and also Monday for a long weekend.
Hugs to everyone. XX


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha! Aren`t men funny...They say they want to have sex everyday but then you actually want them too...They are like, really, everyday. LOL. Every other day will prob work just fine. Glad you had a great weekend!


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi everyone - hope you all had a good weekend! 

KT - Shame about the massage - hope the back isnt too bad and this saturday comes round quick for you!!

Krippy - how are you feeling? How is the little bump?

Ljane - you sound like you've had an exciting weekend! What do those vitamins you've got your O/H on do? Would you reccomend them?

Tanzi and Sarena - hows things with you, did you both have a good weekend?

My weekend was OK. Had wine and a good catch up with the girls. Ive got quite a bit on in Feb now, so Im hoping it will go in quick - especially my TWW!


----------



## ljane74

They're the pregnacare conception tablets for men and I'm taking the women's ones. The men's ones have zinc. We're trying a bit of everything I think to help. I'll be rattling with the vits and tried baby aspirin as well.... :). They can be expensive I think but we got them from tesco when on 3 packs for price of 2 which saves over £10. I can't see any harm in taking them but not sure if they are helping or not. :)


----------



## KTJ006

Hi All! I feel like I haven't been on in forever. Things are super crazy here with work and at home. Can't wait until next week is over for them to die down (I hope!).

*LJane*: I'm jealous you have a long weekend coming up! I've been thinking about taking one as well, but it's so early in the year I don't want to waste all my vacation days!

*MrsM*: A catch up with the girls is always nice! I'm due for a day of shopping and getting a pedi! Hopefully one weekend. That's good that you have a full month ahead of you...it will fly by for sure.

*Krippy*: How are you feeling?

:wave: to everyone else!

Not much going on for me besides crazy work. Getting ready for my appointment on Monday. Still taking it a day at a time and SO grateful for each day that passes where I don't have any bleeding or other signs of something bad. I want to say I have a better feeling about this pregnancy, but I just don't know yet. I am waiting to start feeling pregnant, but don't think that will come for a few more weeks (I didn't feel anything until around 7-8weeks with my DD). Just some bloat. Anyhoot...happy Tuesday everyone!! We are seeing some crazy warm weather here it's kinda scary...global warming is not good!!

XX


----------



## ljane74

Hi All. Been a while since ive been on. Bit of a bad week so far. Been told my job is redundant and 3 of us have to apply for 2 jobs. Had redundancy figure and its a good one and would keep me going for about 12 months, but the thought of going into the job market scares the hell out of me. I've worked here for the last 19 years. In fact haven't worked anywhere else so its a bit daunting. But perhaps its the kick up the rear end that i might need as i've not really enjoyed my job for a while. And they know that my priority is family this year so when they are deciding who should have the jobs, they will always have in the back of their mind that they will at some point (hopefully) have to give me time off for maternity. So me against a bloke, i have a feeling he will get it....
But if i do take redundancy then maybe it'll be less stressful and better for pregnancy. (Mind you i'm stressed to the eyeballs at the mo with everything thats going on :(.
At least ive got friday and monday off to mull things over in my head.
Why cant anything ever be easy....

Anyway glad things going ok KT. 

And everyone else, hope you're all ok. :)

Hugs to everyone XX


----------



## KTJ006

Hi everyone! Long time no talk...I can't wait for work to die down to where I can actually get some free time to check in on everyone!

*LJane*: I'm sorry about your job situation :( I am a big believer that you would never be given anything you can't handle. If you do end up back in the job market, look at this as an opportunity to search for something you really enjoy and something that will fit you more. I'm with you on not really enjoying what you do everyday. It certainly makes it hard to get up every morning...I just want to stay home with my DD as I feel like I'm missing out on so much being at work all day. But just remember that everything happens for a reason....you might not know the reason yet, but it will all work out. Have faith! My fingers are crossed for you and hoping this doesn't cause too much stress for you...I know it can be hard. We are thinking of you!!

How is everyone else? It's been quiet on these boards!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaahhh KT! You finally changed your status! Love it...How are you feeling?

I am doing well...feeling a little sick here and there but mostly just tired and hungry and bloated, bbs are sore too. All great signs! 

Found out from my endo yesterday that I have Hashimoto's disease, an auto-immune disorder causing hypothyroidism and have been put on supplements to replace the hormone that I am not producing. Great to find out what is going on...It started out as post partum thyroiditis and that is why it was hyper first and now it has decided to be Hashi's. He is really excited and optimistic about this LO which is awesome. I see my OB today for our first visit and probably send for a early scan. I want to wait until later next week or the week after so that they are able to see things more clearly. I find a lot of women have early scans so early that things can get confusing...I don't want to be confused I want to be sure as to what is going on inside there. Having an earlier scan is not going to change anything going on in there...even though I know that it is all great in there! :)

How is everyone else doing?

Sorry you are having work stress LJane. That is exactly why I did not go back to work after RJ was born. I couldn't handle the stress and I knew once I was pregnant I wanted to be able to take it easy as much as possible to protect this LO inside me. I take care of a 5 month old in my home which between my husband's job, our rent we get from my mom for the suite she lives in downstairs we will be ok. Stay positive...


----------



## KTJ006

I am feeling pretty good. Tired, but I think that's from work being crazy and trying to keep up with a 1.5yr old! Definitely have some bloat going on, but nothing as bad as last time. I do have to unbutton my top button on my pants to be comfortable...haha!

That's great you found out about everything so early! And I am super jealous you get to stay home! I bet you love watching the 5 month old. Boy? Girl? That's such a cute age. I am hoping one of these years I can stay home. It would be the hardest job ever but I feel like I'm missing out on so much being gone everyday. It makes me sad :( My DH is a teacher - teachers make CRAP here in the US. It's really sad. SoOo that leaves me to be the bread winner which I hate. Definitely stressful. The good thing is he is getting his MBA - my hope is when he is done he will land a good job that could eventually support me staying home. It will be a good number of years down the road, but I can only hope!!


----------



## Krippy

I got some sad news today Ladies. My doctor is sure that I will begin to miscarry soon. My hcg was 50 on Monday and has only gone up to 72 today. So he expects that I will miscarry very soon...I am hoping that it happens naturally and as painless as possible. This has never happened to me so if any of you has had this experience can you please share...I am quite scared and my DH and mother are away and not back until the 16th. Scared to go throught his alone and that I will have to go to the hospital or something.


----------



## Krippy

The miscarriage has started to happen...I could feel it starting with the back pain that I had at the beginning of labour with RJ. I am bleeding and cramping now and hoping that it is over before the morning. I am thinking that it will happen pretty easily.

The Doctor is pretty sure that is because of my thyroid being out of whack...I am ok just hurts. It will take a while to get my levels back in range so that is when we will be able to try again.


----------



## MrsMauri

Krippy - Im devastated for you - Im online now if you need someone to talk to so you are not on your own xx


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Doll! I just want the worst of it to pass and cry! I am glad it is happening tonight and not out in public during the day or anything. Actually feels like mild labour with back pain and cramps. Thanks for the offer to pm...I am doing ok so far just sad.


----------



## MrsMauri

This is so awfull - I've been there so I know what you mean about the pain xx

I wish I could take the pain and heartache away and make everything better for you again xx

You are in the USA arent your? Im in the UK - its 2am here, just logged on because I couldnt sleep - but I can stay online if you need me to xx


----------



## Krippy

Nope I am in Canada and it is only 6:30PM here. Thanks for the offer but I will ok...Just going to cry, eat junk food, and go to sleep. You are really sweet but you should get some sleep. :) I will keep you updated.


----------



## MrsMauri

If the bleeding gets bad or you are worried anything might not be right - go straight to the emergency room to be on the safe side. 

I didnt wait for my m/c to complete naturally - so I cant even give you advice on how long it will last for or what to expect. 

Feel free to PM me at anytime over the weekend if you need to talk or just get stuff off your chest - I'll log on every day to check how you are xx


----------



## Krippy

Thank you I really appreciate the advice...Since I am so early my dr. thinks it will be like a heavy period. Hoping that he is right...fingers crossed it goes easily.


----------



## KTJ006

Oh Kristen I am so sorry :( I've been in your spot and it's an overwhelming string of emotions.

Mine happened around 7 weeks, so I was close to your timing. It was a very heavy period for me with cramps, backaches and I passed a lot of tissue. I was constantly running to the bathroom. A heating pad and tylenol helped...you can definitely take something to help with the pain. I knew it was over when I passed a large clot of tissue that was definitely the placenta. It's an emotional experience and my heart aches for you. Rest up as much as you can. PM me whenever you want...I am glad to talk through anything specific. XXXXXXX


----------



## Krippy

That helps a lot KT...I am not really scared just not sure what to expect. I am hoping that since I would only be around 5 weeks and my numbers have been super low from the beginning that there won't be much to pass. The pain isn't too bad...but I just gave birth to a 10 pound baby 4 months ago without an epidural so this will seem like nothing compared to that. I will take a sleeping pill or 2 so that I will sleep well tonight through the pain.


----------



## KTJ006

God has a plan for you and will take care of you! Have you talked to DH? I hope you get some sleep. Tomorrow is a new day! Just remember it's ok to cry and be sad. Chocolate always helped me too. Xx


----------



## KTJ006

Keep an eye on your bleeding too. If you soak through a pad in less than an hour go straight to the ER.


----------



## Krippy

Yes I phoned DH and cried...It was so hard today when I got the news I was surrounded by 6 woman from a baby group and couldn't break down. I knew they would understand I just knew that as soon as I started to cry that I wouldn't be able to stop. So I had to come home and wait until the mother of the baby in my care to come and pick him up and then a friend stopped by. So finally I am alone and now able to cry...Actually feels quite good to be alone and cry. I know that is what I will be doing tomorrow...Hopefully the baby is good and sleeps well!

Thanks again Kerri and Mrs.Mauri!


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi Krippy - how are you doing? My thoughts are with you xxxx

How is everyone else?

Ljane - Sorry to hear about your job. You seem to be looking at all the positives that can come out of it - I hope you find another that you enjoy more xx


----------



## KTJ006

Hoping you had a restful and peaceful night, Kristen! Please keep us posted on how you are today. Thinking of you....xxx


----------



## Krippy

I am doing well and I surprisingly slept well too. I think that I was so tired from all the emotions that I was exhausted. Not a lot of bleeding during the night just a clot this morning. I am pretty sure that there will not be much tissue but more clots and blood. I don't think this LO really had much time to grow and stick which is absolutely heart breaking but might make this experience easier on me. Just going to take one day at a time...


----------



## KTJ006

Glad you slept well. Just take it a step at a time. Maybe once the supplements kick in for your thryoid everything will level out and you will be in the green again. I know this doesn't help, but it's good to know you and DH are able to conceive so once your levels are perfect, it should be easy (FXd) to conceive again. The waiting stinks, but use this time to concentrate on YOU!! You have good things waiting for you. And little RJ and this new bean are up there looking down on you guys taking care of you! They will give you a perfect rainbow when it's time. I hope the days pass by quickly until your DH comes home...


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Kerry...Your words mean a lot! Concentrating on myself is exactly what I am going to do! Lose a little more baby weight and get this thyroid under control! And you are right we haven't had trouble conceiving even when my thyroid has been out of whack so hopefully we will be have our perfect rainbow sometime this year.


----------



## Sarena

So sorry to read about your sad news Krippy. You come across as a strong woman, and i hope your strength and family support help you through this tough time.


----------



## KTJ006

Kristen, how are you feeling? How is the bleeding?


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi everyone, hope you are all well?

Krippy - How are you feeling today xxxxxx

I got my peak on my cbfm today, which has put me in a good mood!


----------



## Krippy

Hey Ladies...I am doing well. Feeling a little guilty about TTC this month when we didn't know what was going on with my thyroid but I know that this is a natural progression in all of my feelings but I sure feel like crap. Going to have ice cream for breakfast and then I will worry about losing the weight when this bleeding stops.

I think my bleeding is ok...It hasn't gotten super heavy yet. I keep expecting to find a sac or tissue but I haven't which I am thankful for. I think it will be just a like a period since the LO didn't have time to grow much. Otherwise I am doing well...My dogs are driving me nuts because I haven't taken them outside at all. I keep thinking that if I go out in public that that is when the bleeding will start to overflow and I will be a mess. They might have to stay inside until Monday....maybe go out to the yard and throw the ball at some point.

How are you all doing this morning...How is that angel doing Kerry

Any plans for the weekend Mrs. Mauri, Sarena, Pickles, LJane


----------



## KTJ006

*Kristen*: Glad you are doing ok! How many dogs do you have? You should try going for a walk...you'd be surprised how rejuvenated you might feel! And please don't feel guilty! You will never really know if your thyroid was to blame for this, or if it was an implanting issue or a chromosomal issue or something else. Don't beat yourself up for this when there is no way you would have ever known. You are such a strong woman and know you will get through this! :hugs:

*MrsM*: YAAAAY for peaks! Here's hoping you and DH have some fun today/tonight :) You will be upon your TWW in no time! Seems as if that has flown by!

*Serena*: How are you?

I am doing ok. Very nervous still about things. First doctors appointment is Monday which includes the first round of bloodwork. Was going to go to my massage today, but I kept reading things about how 'at risk' women should stay away from it during their first trimester. I wanted to be safe than sorry so I canceled the appointment. I've dealt with my back pain this long that it won't hurt to go a bit longer. The pain is actually good today so perhaps I'm on the mend! My dog too is going crazy...it's raining like cats and dogs here so there's no going out for us. I went out and bought him a $10 bone...I think it's part of a cows leg or something it's so big. He is in heaven. What kind of dogs do you have *Kristen*? We also have 2 cats...the animals are more work than a kid!

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## KTJ006

Oh, and ice cream for breakfast??!!! YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMM!!! I hope it was a good flavor! I am a sucker for a warm brownie sundae. :)


----------



## MrsMauri

Krippy - you done right eating the ice cream, if you cant indulge in times like these, then when can you! 

KT - Im so excited for my TWW, I feel really hopeful this month. We BD'd yesterday and will BD again first thing tomorrow. I panic that it isnt enough - but of all the months I've BD'd every day or twice a day and got no results, I thought I would try the 'less is more' approach!

What kind of dogs do you have? I have a yorkshire terrier and he is a darling. Really picks my mood up when Im down - he is so loving and always wanting cuddles - Like you say KT, he is probably more demanding than a child at times!!


----------



## KTJ006

Hi ladies...I hope you had a good weekend. I started spotting again today. Not a good sign at all. I have my nurses visit today so here's hoping I can get some answers. Don't have a good feeling.


----------



## Krippy

Oh Kerry! I am sending you positive vibes and thoughts. Thinking of you and let us know how you do. Don't give up on your rainbow!


----------



## KTJ006

Blaah. I'm trying not to but I can't think of any other reason why this would happen other than the obvious. I am a glass half empty kind of person...I expect the worst so I won't be as disappointed. I don't understand why there are so many people who end up pregnant that don't want a baby, but then so many people who do want one have such a hard time having one. Life can be so unfair at times. I know I'm jumping to conclusions but I'm so emotional right now it's not even funny! I'm sitting at my desk at work trying not to cry!


----------



## Krippy

I will be thinking of you constantly today...Sending lots of virtual hugs!


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi everyone

KT - Dont panic just yet - wait until you've seen the nurse, because spotting is really common. I'd be the same as you though, and I think after what we've all been through in the past it puts us even more on edge xx

Keep us informed on how it goes, I'm praying it al goes well for you xxxx 

Krippy - how are you doing? I hope the worst has passed xxx


----------



## Krippy

Doing well...Bleeding has basically stopped. Other than feeling ashamed and sorry for TTC too early I am on the right track to feeling better. Might be another 6 months until my body is ready to try again but I am going to listen to the doctors and do a lot of praying.


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

KTJ=have everything crossed for you. I hope it is just some spotting-which can happen to allot of pregnant women. 

Krippy-how you holding up? Ice cream may in fact be the answer to all lifes problems...or a hot chocolate. have you started treatment for your thyroid? 

Tanzi-hows things? 



Mrs. Mauri-I'm trying too. no complaints ;)


----------



## KTJ006

No scan today. They basically told me to keep an eye on things and to call if they get worse. The nurse scheduled all my other appointments to test for any genetic disorders. I kind of thought it was a joke based on everything that's now going on, but we'll see. My first scan is still slated for the 23rd. It was pushed back in time so now I'm n.


----------



## KTJ006

*not even sure if DH can come. Off for blood work now..,


----------



## Krippy

Kerry...How are you hun? How are you feeling today? Been thinking about you lots.

Good morning everyone else! Yes Sarena, I started my meds last week and hoping it only takes about 2-3 months before I can start TTC again. :)

Hello Mrs. Mauri and Tanzibar! I have 2 little mutts...1 is a an LA street dog that my mom adopted only a month ago. He looks like a cross between a black terrier and a schnauzer, his name is Ben. And then my little fur baby is Diogi, she is Jack russel, corgi, and german shepherd. She looks like a 10 pound german shepherd with short corgi legs and furry corgi butt. Love her!


----------



## KTJ006

I have been better. I thought the spotting was lightening up, but it's not and is now a bit heavier. I just don't understand why it would completely stop, then pick back up again? Can't be leading to good things :( I just hate all this waiting and just want to know.

We have a dog and 2 cats. Our dog, Colby, is a Boykin Spaniel. He's a rare breed, but if you did a google search on him you would find him :) He's fun to have around and my LO adores him. He has lots of energy (which I certainly don't have these days), so we have a boy across the street come over every once in a while to wear him out. The cats are just cats...eat and sleep :) I used to hate cats but these guys are so friendly and good cuddle buddies!


----------



## Krippy

Colby is a cutie...This boykin reminds me of my springer that I had when I was a kid and if they are the same they definitely have a lot of energy! :)

I hope you get some answers soon Kerry. I am sorry you have to go through this waiting game. Are they going to give you US anytime soon...what are the plans. Do you really have to wait and see...


----------



## KTJ006

He definitely has a lot of energy! I had a Brittany Spaniel growing up, but I think Colby has him beat! Boykins are used a lot for hunting...we are definitely not the hunting type but you can tell it's in his blood as he always has to have something in his mouth and is obsessed with birds.

I am playing the waiting game and was told to call them if anything gets worse. I don't think I'm at that point yet. First ultrasound is definitely scheduled for the 23rd which is years away. Hopefully I make it to that point this time. They would give me another ultrasound if things got worse. I know there's nothing they can do to stop anything, but sometimes I feel as if they see so many of these cases everyday that they're numb to it and my case isn't any different than someone elses. I don't want special treatment, I just want to 'know' one way or the other. I guess there's really no way for them to know anything either. It's so frustrating. I just want a crystal ball.

How are you feeling?? I bet you are anxious for your DH to come home!! Is he traveling for work?


----------



## Krippy

Yes he is travelling for work. It doesn't happen very often thank goodness. I just realized that every time that we are apart for a long period of time something bad happens, whether it be a car incident, passport incident (I once took his passport instead of mine when trying to got to North Dakota to visit my brother), things like that. Maybe that is a sign that we are supposed to never be apart!

When do you get your bloodwork back? With my blood work we knew that I was going to lose the babe so it would be nice to know what your HCG is doing. I still have lots of hope for you...I know a lot of women who have bled in their first trimester and been able to carry to term. Maybe further implantation? Ready for you questions to be answered and thinking of you lots!


----------



## KTJ006

I wont get my bloodwork results back until I go back on the 23rd. The bloodwork they took wasn't to confirm pregnancy (which I find odd), but to confirm whether I have HIV or not (which I know I don't, but I guess it's protocol for them). I find it really strange that given my history, they aren't doing anything further or even taking my HCG levels on a regular basis to ensure I'm climbing. *sigh* :(

Yes - tell your hubby he's not allowed to travel! Hope he went somewhere nice for that long of a period! I hate traveling for work...


----------



## Krippy

Ummmm...why the heck are they not checking your levels? That is insane...is there anyway you can get them to keep an eye on them? I have no history of early loss and they instantly did blood work on my request. I think you should ask...You need some piece of mind.


----------



## KTJ006

I'm going to give them a call in a few hours. They are closed for lunch now and by the time they open, I'll be in a meeting for 3hours. I am glad I'm not going crazy in thinking they should be checking my levels...


----------



## Krippy

I think you should expect them to do all they can do to help you feel better...The levels will at least tell you what to expect. When they checked my levels they were 50 and 3 days later they were 72 so a miscarriage was imminent. Levels can tell so much about what is going on with your body and your bean. They might show that everything is fine and the bleeding is just part of your pregnancy this time around but you need to know! Keep fighting for the care you deserve Kerry!


----------



## Sarena

I'm with Krippy on this one. KTJ you come across as so nice and polite-i know its probably not in your nature but i'd recommend insisting:growlmad: on what tests you want done. 23rd would feel like a lifetime away to wait to know what is up for definite. I had a little google and it says in 50% of cases bleeding in the first trimester is fine, nearly a 3rd of women get some.

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/bleedingduringpreg.html

Sending happy thoughts your way, and wishing you the best of luck with test results. :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

I called and talked to the nurse I met with yesterday. They're going to take the bloodwork I had done yesterday and 'test it for pregnancy.' This will essentially tell me if my levels are in line to where they should be. I can then decide if I want another round down to see if my levels are rising. The nurse told me that they simply don't do any bloodwork unless it's specifically requested. I think that's really a crock of $#!+ especially for someone who just had a miscarriage. I know the bloodwork won't stop anything, but it will at least tell me what direction things are going in. Oy.


----------



## Krippy

Kerry do you have family doctor or maternity doctor? They will be able to order the beta HCG for you.


----------



## KTJ006

My family doctor will point me towards the place I'm already going. They are hands off when it comes to Obstetrics. I'm at the best place I can be at the moment. I guess I just need to keep on them and be sure I speak up when I don't agree with something...I just don't think of things until after the fact after I've had time to stew


----------



## MrsMauri

Hey everyone.

KT - Do you have any news on the blood work yet? Im praying for good news for you xx 
I googled a photo of your dog and he is divine!

Krippy - Your dogs sound gorgeous too! I love the sound of the schnauzer mix - I nearly bought a schnauzer myself before I went for my little yorkie terrier! How are you feeling today? How are you feeling on your meds?

Sarena - How are you doing? Are you in your TWW yet? Any symptoms?

Tanzi and LJane - how are you both getting on this month?


----------



## Sarena

Hey All,

KTJ best of luck with test results-well done for getting tests requested etc. its a tough enough time for you without you having to tell medical professionals what tests they should be doing! Still can't believe they don't do it unless on request!! has the spotting finished? 


MrsMauri-think i have ovulated now-ran out of testing sticks so don't know for sure, but got some cramps yesterday. did not get to :sex:. for past couple of days but did over the weekend so hoping :spermy: made it to the location in time and alive for egg releasing event! not going to think about it so much this month, or get those early pregnancy tests. i've decided to let tender breasts be my indicator-it was my earliest symptom last time i was pregnant. if i don't get :witch: then i'll get excited, otherwise its just another month of bedroom fun.:cloud9:

Krippy-how can you tell if you have thyroid problems? did you get any symptoms?

Tanzi-silly question:wacko:, what is clomid? what does it do?


----------



## Krippy

I am feeling tired but good. I don't think my meds have kicked in yet but who knows my symptoms weren't super bad to begin with so...As for symptoms Sarena it depends on whether your thyroid is over or under active and I have had both in the last 4 months. Over active you lose a lot of weight, you are hot and sweaty, you have tremors, heart palpitations, muscle weakness, hair won't hold curl. Under active you gain or have trouble losing weight, you are cold, extreme fatigue, dry skin and hair. The only real way to know is to have our thyroid checked. All of my thyroid problems were brought on by pregnancy. I had post partum thyroidits after RJ was born and now I have an auto-immune disorder called Hashimoto's disease. Hope that is what you were asking!

As for my dogs Mrs. Mauri...they are cute and fun but...The schnauzer mix is super cute and still a puppy so a lot of work to be done still. We just got him about 4 weeks ago and he is a street dog from LA so we have some behavioural issues to work out. He is a submissive pee-er so pretty hard to give him heck unless you want piddle on your floor and he is not liking the cold weather and snow because he isn't used to it. So getting him to go outside for his morning and night time pee have been difficult. He also had decided to start eating poop...oh joy! Lol!

How are you doing today Kerry? Thinking of you and your bean!


----------



## KTJ006

HA! Eating poop...my dog eats rabbit poop that's out in the yard. It's SOOOOOO disgusting!!! Drives me absolutely nuts. Is he eating his own poop? I've heard of things you can put in a dogs food to prevent that...can't remember...will have to google it!

Things are ok here - no word from the doctor and I'm not expecting to hear anything until tomorrow. I am SO exhausted and my stomach has been crummy feeling all day. Nothing food-wise is appealing to me. My DH is in night class again tonight until 10:30p, so it's just me and the DD. I really want to just go to bed! The spotting has seemed to be non-existant today. Just the typical discharge but a bit heavier. Here's hoping all that's good news.

Sneaking out of work early...hope to come back on later and catch up with you all!! xxx


----------



## ljane74

Hi all hope u all doing ok. Not being able to look thru posts but will try tomorrow and catch up. 
Bad last week or so. Thats why not been on for a while. Flu'd up for one. Brought on I think by stress of my redundancy as it appears to be happening more for personal reasons than anything which is really making me mad and stressing me out. Face doesn't fit so being restructured out. Someone suggested to me that after the MC in nov/dec that my boss has realised that Getting pg is most forefront of my priorities and now doesn't want to have to cover any time off I might be requiring at some point in the future for maternity. Of course I can't prove it but knowing my boss, even her being female, this is most probable. I got stressed last night that I almost had a panic attack. Its more the thought of having to find another job than losing this one. Reason being is for the last 20 years I've only ever worked here. Feel slightly more settled tonight. 
Still no sign of AF. Not done pg test again as did not want depress myself anymore on top of everything. Might book in with doc next week if no sign of anything. Don't think I'm pg as my boobs feel normal.

Anyway thanks for letting me rant. And I'll catch up with everyone tomoz hopefully when I'm on pc not phone and it's easier to read thru everything :)

Hugs to all :) xxx


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi everyone :wave:

KT - Im glad to hear the spotting has eased up a bit - I hope you've heard back from the Doctors today and have got some good news x. 

Krippy - the eating poop must definitely be a dog thing, because my little yorkie cant get enough of sheep droppings!! One time a farmer told me it was good for them to eat it and it was full of goodness... Hmmmm I am dubious on whether he was serious about this! Haha. Anyway, when I catch him trying to snack on it I drag him away because I'm not going to risk it!

Sarena - I wish I had your attitude and will power! I just went to the shop today and bought another early response test... Im now just ticking off the days until I am within the time scale of being able to use it! I know I should just wait for AF and stop wasting my money! 

LJane - Is there any way you can get proof that this is the real reason they are trying to push you out of your job - because Im sure its against the law? Are you in a union or anything, as they may be able to offer you some free advice on the matter?

As for me - Im on cycle day 19 today according to the CBFM. I reckon Im 4-5 days past O - I was initially feeling good about it, but I'm a bit more deflated today. I never catch that egg and don't feel like this month is going to be any different :dohh:


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

LJane-Really sorry to hear about your employment situation. It sounds grossly unfair-after giving them 20 years service!!! i can't imagine how stressful it must be. Heres hoping that you get a new job with better management, and icing on the cake being that you are already pregnant. Working with a manager like you described sounds quite toxic anyway, so it might work out for the best in the long run. Can your partner support both of you for a while? will you be eligible for some unemployment benefit?

Krippy, thanks for the explanations. I've been very tired and gained weight since MC but not sure if its just my own doing. am a comfort eater. would love to one of those people who can't eat when stressed. Very tempted to get it tested anyway or anaemia as my :witch: has been like niagara falls. have been eating healthy and exercise and supplements and still tired. Sounds like you have been experiencing a rollercoaster going from over to underactive thyroid. hope meds work their magic fast.

Mrs. Mauri-never caught an egg *so far*....rather like the lotto-if you're not in you can't win. this might be our lucky month! I had a deflating day myself, found out someone i know is pregnant-isn't everyone these days?!!! Happy for them, but it took the spring out of my step. should have been over 6 months now, with a belly like Buddha. most days mc is forgotten about or at least put to back of mind, but some days it just gets me down.

KT-best of luck with results. hope work is not too crazy. 

Looking forward to weekend already. might sleep for all of it!


----------



## Krippy

Sarena...You should def get your thyroid checked. Anemia and the crazy periods are symptoms to of thyroid problems so get your butt in the get checked for sure!

Kerry...So glad you are feeling better and the bleeding has slowed. I have a great feeling about you and your bean girl! Stay positive and take care of yourself! You are carrying a miracle inside of you!

MrsMauri... I try to be around when they are outside but that is why I have a fenced, big back yard is so they can go outside on their own and I don`t have to worry about them. Oh well as long as he isn`t getting sick I am going to try and ignore it and start feeding him some bananas and veggies to see if that helps wean him off the poo. Thinking maybe he thinks something is missing...going to try and add pineapple juice to both of the dog food bc that isn`t supposed to taste good on the other end. lol. Hopefully it isn`t some random cat or something coming into our yard and pooing bc I def. can`t do anything about that! Sorry you missed your O date and I hope that your CBFM works for you. I have heard horror stories and success stories! So different for everyone!

Hugs to you all....almost Friday already! The weeks are just flying by!


----------



## KTJ006

*lJane*: WOW honey. You are going through a lot. I'm so sorry :( I would document everything you can because you never know when you may need it. I know it's stressful but take it one day at a time. Everything will fall into place and I know a great window will open for you!! Easier said than done, I know. Just breathe and take baby steps. 

*MrsM*: I hope your CBFM works for you this month! Until your AF shows up, don't count yourself out!

*Krippy*: A week until hubby comes home??? Are you doing anything fun while he's away? Hows that sweet boy you're watching?

*Sarena*: How many DPO are you? Time seems to be flying for everyone!

I hope all is well! Tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!! Work has surprisingly been SLOOOOW so I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts!!


----------



## KTJ006

Literally just heard back from my doctors...my levels are in line to where they should be! Here's hoping they continue to climb!


----------



## Krippy

Wonderful news Kerry! I knew it! So happy to hear good news!


----------



## MrsMauri

KT that is great news to hear - I'm so pleased for you!!! Now you can sit back and enjoy your weekend xxxx

I nearly tested today - which is ridiculous, as it would have been a sure BFN, as its way too soon. Good job the hubby stepped in and brought me back to my senses!


----------



## Sarena

KT-I am thrilled for you! what great news!!! You got a strong sticky bean! 

Mrs. Mauri-TTC can border on obsession, that goodness for laid back hubbys! Mine tries to keep my impatience in check also! WE'll be testing soon enough! ;)

All-wishing you a great weekend!


----------



## KTJ006

Hi All!! How is everyone? Haven't been on in a while - hope everyone had a great weekend!

I feel like poop! Don't want to complain but I'm forgetting how draining the first few months are. The sicker I feel the better the bean sticks! Just gotta keep telling myself that...


----------



## KTJ006

Oh...and can you BELIEVE Whitney Houston died??? Wow. It will be interesting to see what happened.


----------



## MrsMauri

HI everyone - have people had a good weekend?

Hi KT - How weird is it that you feel good about being sick! I'm pleased everything is going well for you. :yellow:

I'm on cycle day 24, and I reckon I'm 8DPO-ish. I cant stop symptom spotting, but I feel just about normal. A bit gassy (TMI, I know, sorry!), but that's it. I'm so excited to test - I have just felt really positive this month! I hope AF doesnt show up:af: - but with my track record, it would be a small miracle if I actually got a BFP after only 2 months!

I cant believe it about Whitney, really shocked! I feel bad for her daughter, shes only 19 and now has no mum - its gonna be really hard for her poor thing!


----------



## Krippy

My DH gets home tomorrow...Yaaaahhhh! I have been so lonely! It will be nice to have him home again. Even though he gets here and has to go straight to work at least I know that he is coming home after! 

So glad that you are feeling crappy Kerry...Lol...How funny does that sound hey?

Mrs.Mauri...I can't believe we are almost back at testing time for you! FXd for you for sure! I won't be back on the TTC wagon for a while...Hoping to only miss 2 cycles of TTC but also going to expect to miss 4 just in case. I don't want to be disappointed if my thyroid doesn't cooperate!

Sad and kind of expected of Whitney's death for me...She has led a very crazy life. Haven't heard about her in a while and that is why it was a surprise but so sad that her life had to end. She was one of the greats.


----------



## MrsMauri

Happy Valentines day everyone!


----------



## KTJ006

How was everyone's Valentines Day? We had a low key one and I've never been a big fan of the holiday!

*Kris*: is hubby home?!

Anyone hear from* Tanzi*?

I have past my MC marker...I suppose that is good news but I won't feel comfortable until my scan next week. Completely exhausted and this nausea just won't let up. I am thankful though! Just tired :shock:


----------



## Krippy

Yaaahh Kerri~! Awesome milestone for you! Can't wait to follow through all of your other milestones and meet your rainbow! :)

Hubby came home yesterday...besides the freight train snoring it is fabulous to have him home. Kind of depressing to have protected sex again but I need to look forward to the great things that are going to happen this year!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsMauri

KT - so pleased you've passed the m/c date. You will have to keep us informed on how the scan goes, Im so excited for you! I bet you cant wait to see baby!

Krippy - Glad you are putting hubby to good use (protected or otherwise!)!!

Well, as for me, I tested today and got a BFN. I'm devastated. 

AF is due Sunday and the test I used was early detection suitable for 4-5 days before a missed period. At least I know Im out this month and I can spend all weekend crying and getting it out of my system before Im back to work on Monday :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Krippy

So sorry to hear Mrs.Mauri...fixed for you that it is just too early...I have stopped using the the 4 or 5 days before period guideline because the amount of people that get a positive are very low. I always wait until the day my period is due if I don't wake up with the witch. Still FXd for you! :)


----------



## MrsMauri

Well ladies - AF is here. :witch: Devastated. I just dread to think how many more months of this I've got! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear Mrs. Mauri...We can do this! Thinking of you!


----------



## Sarena

Sorry to hear you got AF Mrs. Mauri-there is always next month. I will be joining you...no witch yet but have done early tests(that i told myself i would not do!!) and it is negative. Also think we missed ovulation time this month.No preg symptoms either. more not trying not preventing last month.

KTJ-delighted to hear you are past MC date-it must be a big relief!


----------



## KTJ006

So sorry *MrsM*!! I know how frustrating it is. Just think of how fast this past month went...surely this next month will be just as fast! Hang in there.

How is everyone? Haven't been on in a while...


----------



## KTJ006

Where is everyone?! :)


----------



## Krippy

I have been hibernating! It is the end of winter here and I am eagerly awaiting spring! Feeling a little low and ready for some sun and nice weather to cheer me up!

How are you Kerry? How are you and that precious bean feeling?


----------



## Krippy

At least the weeks seem to be flying by for me...so hoping that soon I will be joining you Kerry and we can all be preggo! Don't worry Mrs. Mauri and Sarena...You are right behind with your BFPs!


----------



## KTJ006

The weather here has been crazy! Warm enough to wear short sleeves one day, then snowing the next. I'm ready for it to just pick a temperature and stay there!

How are your levels Kristen?

I am still feeling really crappy. My doctor gave me some medicine to take for the nausea but it's not helping at all. I've only taken it twice and not consistently since I'm kind of anal about taking medicine when PG, so I'm not sure if I will continue taking it, call him back for something different or what. Saw the bean last week! 162 beats per minute and my EDD is now Sept 30th. I think it's another girl - either way we just want a healthy bean! I am excited but still being very cautious. My next scan is on the 16th - here's hoping things progress positively until then!!


----------



## KTJ006

This thread has been quiet. Where is everyone and how is everyone doing? Anyone still around?


----------



## Krippy

Doing well...Levels are normal and I see my GP on Monday to discuss TTC as my endo is away until the end of March. The girls that I have talked to on here with Hashi's say to go ahead and try as my levels are in range. 

Got my AF today so that is amazing and then we are on the TTC train. Hoping that meds, diet, and exercise will help us in making this next bean stick. So excited to try again! :)

How are you feeling Kerry? How far along are you now, 10 weeks ish? You need to make another ticker for your bean! :)


----------



## KTJ006

Woo hoo Kris!! Keep me posted how your appointment goes today?!? Will you find out if you're back on the TTC wagon? It seems like time just flew by!

Where is everyone else?? How is everyone else? Would love an update!

I go for my 12 week scan on Friday. So far things are good and I'm hoping they stay that way. I've been missing my DD as I don't feel like I see her much anymore: I come home from work, we eat, then I go to bed because I'm so tired. Only about 2-3hours with her :( I know it will get better when I'm not as tired. BUT, I am really hoping one of these days I can be a stay at home mom!!


----------



## KTJ006

How did your appointment go Kris??


----------



## Krippy

It went really well Kerry! We are able to start TTC this month. I am really hoping this is it for us...With me being healthy and getting into shape and being on meds. I am so excited but so scared at the same time. I just want this month to be over. I know my 
2WW is going to be a doozy and I will prob go insane. lol


----------



## Sarena

Hi,
Been a while since I've checked in!
KT delighted you are progressing well through pregnancy. :)

Krippy great to hear you can try again-and are well prepared with meds etc. I have fingers and toes crossed for you!

My AF is due in a couple of days, so I have either got it early or i have implantation bleed-did not get it last time. just spotted small quantity of brown discharge-TMI i know! also feel a little breast tenderness. Here is hoping...afraid to be optimistic but will take a test tomorrow morning.... 

Sending out best of luck to everybody else too! 

Have a great weekend.


----------

